# Unfälle und Pannen. Was ist euch schon passiert??



## MeisterLampe81 (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich eröffne mal einfach diesen Threat aus gegebenem Anlass.

Ich wollte einfach mal wissen, was euch so in eurem Berufsleben schon passiert ist. Ich meine damit Unfälle und/oder Pannen. Ich glaube brenzlige Situationen hatte jeder schon, aber gibt es Momente, die Ihr nie vergessen habt, oder feiert Ihr gar Euren 2. Geburtstag jedes Jahr??



Ich habe auch schon einiges erlebt, aber am Mittwoch abend ist mir auf Grund eines Schalterdefektes eine 10kV Zelle um die Ohren geflogen und das bei offener Schaltzelle. Ich stand ca. 1m vom Schalter entfernt, als der Störlichtbogen anfing. Nach 5 Sekunden war der "spaß" vorbei, aber das war schon ein übelster Lichtbogen. Als der Lichtbogen anfing bin ich reflexartig weggesprungen, zum glück. Mein Chef stand noch näher dran, aber Ihm ist auch nichts passiert. Wir haben beide sehr viel glück gehabt, da uns beiden überhaupt nix passiert ist. Das einzige ist eine Zerstörte Schaltzelle, aber die kann man ersetzen. PSA rules!!!

Mal ehrlich, wie so ein Lichtbogen aussieht kennt jeder aus Lehrvideos, aber Live find ich die Dinger viel, viel heftiger. Und den entstehenden Rauch hab ich bislang unterschätzt. Aus Respekt ist jetzt äußerste Vorsicht geworden.


Und wie siehts bei euch aus?? Schon mal ähnliche Situationen erlebt??


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## IBFS (6 Mai 2011)

Ort des Ereignisses:  -- BUCHANAN, MICHIGAN, USA
Firma: --------------------- BOSCH, USA
Tatzeit: ------------------- JAHR 1997  
Job: ------------------------Praktikum

Tathergang:

Eine kleine Maschine in einem Testfeld sollte von der Zuleitung abgeklemmt werden.
Die Zuleitung hing von der Decke von einem "amerikanischen Spezialschalter" herunter.

Zum Ausschalten der Zuleitung musste man eine lange Eisenstange (ca. 4m) in eine
Ösen eines Schaltgestänges einhängen und die Stange nach unten ziehen (bis zum Anschlag).
Ein laut vernehmbares Schaltgeräusch habe ich und auch mein Kollege gehört.

Dumm nur das - trotz klacken - die Spannung nicht abgeschaltet wurde (480V 3ph.)
Zum Glück hat mein Kollege den L1 mit einem ordentlichen isolierten Schaubendreher 
ausgeklemmt. Als der Draht herausrutschte, berüherte er ein metallisches 
Teil im Schaltschrank und es gab einen ordentlicher Hieb.

Da die Gesamtvorsicherung dieses Deckenverteilungssystems (mit vielen Abgängen
an der ganzen Decke verteilt) um die 100 Amp. pro Phase war 
und unter den Füßen eine Betonboden, hätte man das wohl 
nicht überlebt, wenn der Draht direkt an die Hand gekommen wäre.

Daher selbst beim Drähte ausklemmen immer VORHER messen!

Frank


----------



## doublecee (6 Mai 2011)

Es war einmal ...ein Kollege (Wald & Wiesenelektriker) und meine Wenigkeit (der mit dem Laptop) wurden mit der Aufgabe betraut eine Anlage (18 Rittal Felder) umzubauen. War auch alles nicht wirklich problematisch. Bis meinem Kollegen ein paar seiner wenigen Aderendhülen, mir nichts dir nichts, runtegfallen sind und hinter die Stromschienen. 

Nun die Frage ...wie komm man wieder an die ran?!? ...ganz einfach denkt er sich!

Nimmt sich ne gekröpfte Spitzzange und greift damit hinter die Stromschinen 

(L1 + L2) * (400V : 63A) = Megalichtbogen ...mittelfristige Erblindung über den Tag (ok nicht lustig) ...ich finde schon ....bei soviel ...naja ihr wisst schon!


----------



## doublecee (6 Mai 2011)

was mir jetzt bei diesen 3 geschichtchen auffällt 

von den 5F hält nich jemand was wa


----------



## Senator42 (7 Mai 2011)

*1. Lehrjahr im (jedem) Elektroberuf*



doublecee schrieb:


> was mir jetzt bei diesen 3 geschichtchen auffällt
> 
> von den 5F hält nich jemand was wa




http://www.krause.fh-aachen.de/user...ersuche/Prakt_Versuch_Schutzmassnahmen_08.pdf

Die fünf Sicherheitsregeln
• Freischalten
• Gegen Wiedereinschalten sichern
• Spannungsfreiheit feststellen
• Erden und Kurzschließen
• Benachbarte unter Spannung stehende Teile abdecken oder Abschranken


----------



## Stanzman (7 Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

die 5 Sicherheitsregeln bringen auch nur was wenn sie Eingehalten und korrekt durchgeführt werden. 

Ich Arbeite (noch Auszubildender) bei einem Energieversorgungs Unternehmen (Stadtwerke). Auf einer Baustelle wurde mal bei Kanalarbeiten ein 20 kV Kabel "gefunden" und da es nicht in den Plänen verzeichnet war wurde unser Messwagen gerufen, der kontrollieren sollte ob das Kabel eine altes "totes" Kabel ist. Der Messwagen hat dann das Kabel mit einer Messzange überprüft und als Spannungsfrei deklariert. (Wie die das genau gemessen haben weiß ich nicht, da ich nicht persönlich dabei war.) Und dann sollte das Kabel abgeschnitten werden. Dann hat ein Bauarbeiter eine Flex genommen und wollte es abschneiden. Glücklicherweise meinte sein Kollege noch das das mit einer hydraulischen Kabelschere schneller geht. Das Ende vom Lied war eine pulverisierte Kabelschere und ein Bauarbeiter der seinen 2. Geburtstag gefeiert hat. 

So viel zum Thema Spannungsfreiheit feststellen!



> *1. Lehrjahr im (jedem) Elektroberuf*


 
Ich kann bestätigen das wir die Regeln solange üben mussten, bis wir die im Schlaf aufsagen können.
Und auch wissen wie man sie durchführt. Weil Lichtschalter ausschalten ist nicht Freischalten.


----------



## Ralle (7 Mai 2011)

Wir haben vor 15 Jahren mal eine größere Anlage in einer Ziegelei in Betrieb genommen. Da waren 11KW FU von SEW drin. Die Anlage lief am Tag sporadisch, IBN halt. Nachts kam die 2. Schicht und baute weiter. Der Elektriker, der gerade am Schaltschrank vorbei kam, meinte, es rieche nach "Ampere" und steckte daraufhin den Kopf in den Schaltschrank, um zu schnüffeln, was das wohl ist. Er konnte nichts entdecken, zog den Kopf wieder raus und genau in dem Moment kam eine Stichflamme aus dem Schrank. Ihm ist glücklicher Weise nichts passiert, nur ein riesiger Elko im 11 KW-Umrichter war in die Luft geflogen. Na ja, den hatte mal damals im Werk verkehrt herum eingebaut, immerhin, ein paar Tage hatte der Elko durchgehalten.

Ansonsten saß ein Schlosser von uns in ca. 6 m Höhe auf der Welle eines Fahrwerks und schraubte. Auch das, eine IBN. Er blickte zufällig in Richtung Schaltpult, sah den Elektriker, der mehrmals über die Anlage schaute, offensichtlich keinen sah und dachte noch "oh, oh". Da für sein Fahrwerk auch schon los und er, auf der Welle sitzend, machte einen Salto rückwärts. Unter ihm lag ein Haufen alter Kartons, ihm ist nichts passiert, aber das war wirklich riesen Glück. Das ist immer das Problem einer IBN, Zeitdruck, mehrere "Baustellen" und natürlich noch abgeschaltete Sicherheitseinrichtungen. So etwas macht macht immer extrem unruhig.


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

versucht niemals, an einem 45kW-MidiMaster die Abdeckung bei eingeschaltener Zuleitung runterzunehmen --> MENSCH gibt das Geräusche und Gestank


MfG


----------



## Tommi (7 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal vor vielen Jahren während der Fehlersuche an Spannung (230V) drangehangen und konnte nicht mehr loslassen.

Bin dann aber irgendwie doch weggekommen.

Sollte jeder als Abschreckung mal erlebt haben, wenn's nicht so oft tödlich
wäre.

Heute schicke ich alle Leute, die einen gewischt kriegen, zum EKG, da hat damals (80er) noch keiner von gesprochen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Induktions-Schmelzofen 110 MW mit Kompensationsanlage ...

-- Erdschluss -- den Rest könnt ihr euch denken ... *vde*

Seitdem habe ich lieber Automatisierungsprojekte mit "Kleinspannungen" unter 400 V...


Gruss


----------



## Stanzman (7 Mai 2011)

Manchmal liebgts nicht an der Spannung. Ein Kollege hat es mal erlebt als in einer USV Anlage für ein Rechenzentrum das Netz ausgefallen ist und auf Batterie betrieb umgeschaltet wurde. Das Problem war das eine Batterie einen weg hatte. (Falls einer die alten Batterien noch kennt die in sonem großen Glaskasten waren, sah aus wie nen Aquarium) Als umgeschwenkt wurde hats die Zelle gesprengt und der Batterieraum musste renoviert werden. Der Kollege hat sich zum Glück nur tierisch erschreckt. 

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Approx (7 Mai 2011)

Habe mal vor langer Zeit eine abgeschaltete, jedoch noch nicht geerdete 30kV-Stromschiene unabsichtlich mit dem Zeigefinger entladen. (Ca. 400m Cu-Strecke von Trafo bis Schalter) Hat nen hübschen Lichtbogen an der Fingerkuppe gegeben, die anschließend auch schwarz meliert war. Der Witz kommt noch: mein damaliger Schichtmeister sieht das Ganze - und nachdem ich mich wieder gefangen hatte sagte er: "Hä? Kann doch nix drauf sein, nimm mal das Messgerät und mess' mal Spannung gegen Erde!" Gesagt, getan. Und *PENG!* Messgerät (nur bis 1000V) war irreparabel dunkel... 
Und die Moral von der Geschichte: So eine 30kV-Kupferschiene wirkt wie ein wirklich guter Kondensator.. 

Gruß Approx

P.S.: Die Abteilung, die damals bei uns die Messgeräte repariert hat, wollte wissen wie wir sämtliche SMD-Bauteile auf der Platine so dermaßen geschrottet bekommen haben...

Edit: Einen zum Thema Messgerät hab' ich noch: Ne andere Schicht hat mal ein Messgerät direkt an einem Rollengang für glühende Stahlblöcke liegen lassen. Bei der nächsten Reparaturschicht wurde das Messgerät dann gefunden. Als Klumpen Plastik in Form eines Spiegelei!


----------



## Stanzman (7 Mai 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Habe mal vor langer Zeit eine abgeschaltete, jedoch noch nicht geerdete 30kV-Stromschiene unabsichtlich mit dem Zeigefinger entladen. (Ca. 400m Cu-Strecke von Trafo bis Schalter) Hat nen hübschen Lichtbogen an der Fingerkuppe gegeben, die anschließend auch schwarz meliert war.
> Und die Moral von der Geschichte: So eine 30kV-Kupferschiene wirkt wie ein wirklich guter Kondensator..



Sowas hab ich auch mal gelernt beim erden eines 20 kV Abgangs in einer Trafostation. War ja abgeschaltet und mein Geselle meinte das ich das ja ma erden soll. Und als ich dann das erdungsseil an die Kabelklemme gehalten habe hats auch geknallt. Da hatte ich mich echt verjagt, und der Geselle hatte sich erstmal einen zurechtgelacht. 

Später am selben Tag haben wir dann noch nen Kabel für den nächsten Tag zum anmuffen vorbereitet. Also ne Blanke "Lüsterklemme" in groß für 400V / 1000A draufgeschraubt und dann das Teil mit Mülltüten eingepackt und wieder zugeschaltet. Später sollte ich dann Müll aus der Baugrube holen und bin beim rausklettern aus der Baugrube abgerutscht (hatte tagelang geregnet und der Boden war arsc*glatt) und hab das Kabel gegen ne Banderde gedrückt. Gab nen großes Feuerwerk genau zwischen meinen Beinen (Stand direkt über dem Erdschluss). Zum Glück war Winter und ich hatte 3 Lagen Klamotten an. Die Hose war hin, ich war Kreidebleich und mein Geselle hat kein Wort mer gesagt. 

Seitdem bin ich richtig vorsichtig geworden im Umgang mit Strom.

*Seitdem weis ich auch das Mülltüten nicht Durchschlagsfest sind *
MfG Stanzman


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Mai 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Und die Moral von der Geschichte: So eine 30kV-Kupferschiene wirkt wie ein wirklich guter Kondensator..


Naja, mal abgeschätzt welche Kapazität dein "guter" Kondensator hatte:
Mal angenommen du hast eine Stromschiene 40mm breit im Abstand von 50mm zu einer Grundplatte, hast du bei 400m Länge eine Kapazität von 2,8 nF.
Bei 30 kV war dort eine Energie von ca. 1,2 Joule gespeichert. Ein Weidezaungerät darf max. 5 Joule leisten.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Mai 2011)

Im Zuge meiner Ausbildung war ich mal zu Anschauungszwecken in einer 10 kV-Sation von den Stadtwerken. Da sind wir dann ehrfürchtig mit etwa 15 Männchen und einem MA von den Stadtwerken durchgegangen. Nach der ausführlichen Erklärung, dass ein Leistungsschalter wegen des Lichtbogens immer schnell ein- und ausgeschaltet werden muss kam dann die Frage, ob der Herr das nicht einmal vorführen könnte. Nach kurzer Überlegung war er dann der Meinung, dies an einem der Schaltfelder vorführen zu können.
Was dann kam war ein schulmäßiger Lichtbogen, vermutlich die Folge eines satten Kurzschlusses. Es hat ordentlich gerumst, aber die Zelle hat gehalten. Innerhalb von Sekunden war die Bude verqualmt und wir sind nur noch raus. Allen hatten ganz schön weiche Knie...
Jahre später habe ich dann einen Lehrgang zum Schalten gemacht und auch schon einige Schalthandlungen durchgeführt. Da fühlt man sich echt komisch!

Am nächsten Tag wurde der Stromausfall in dem Stadtteil übrigens damit erklärt, dass es bei Wartungsarbeiten an einem defekten Schalter zu einem Kurschluss gekommen ist.


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wer kennt aus der Lehre noch die Steckplatten?

Eine Platte mit einem FI drauf, eine mit einem Sicherungsautomat, eine mit einem Schalter etc., das Ganze dann in den Rahmen eingehängt und mit Strippen zusammengestöpselt.

Socke war im zweiten Lehrjahr und bekam gerade die Geheimnisse der Installationsschaltungen, des Sicherungsautomaten, des FI´s etc. eingetrichtert.
In einem "stillen" Moment habe ich dann eine Strippe in den SL-Anschluß gesteckt und mit dem anderen Ende in der Hand dann überlegt:
"Eigentlich dürfte ja nicht viel passieren, wenn ich das Ende jetzt in den Anschluß nach dem FI stecke, denn der löst bei 30mA ja schon aus, und das ist ja nicht wirklich viel"
--> gedacht-getan

*MANN, KNALLT DAS* 


MfG


----------



## thomass5 (7 Mai 2011)

... so kleine Pannen kann ich auch beisteuern.
- ich war noch Stift und sollte mit nem anderen Stift eine Isolationswiderstandsmessung an einer Drehmaschine machen. Der Klemmkasten war leider so ungünstig angebracht, das ich mit den Meßleitungen in der Hand unter und hinter die Maschine gekrochen bin. Dem anderen hatte ich gesagt, auf mein Zurufen startest du bitte die Messung. Er wartete leider nicht so lange... und ich hatte eine Beule am Kopf.

-etwa gleiche Zeit (1994), die Deckenlampe meiner Oma war zu ersetzen. Also Sicherung raus... leider nur hochohmiges Mesgerät dabei... gemessen... 120V ... mhm... vorsichtig gewechselt und dennoch an nen blanken Draht gekommen... Ja, du mußt beide Sicherungen rausmachen wurde mir von meine Oma gesagt. An diese Netzform(3x120V gegen Erde) hatte ich nicht gedacht.
Richtig aufwändig war dann ein paar Jahre Später die Umstellung.


- Ein Bund(ca 30m) Hochspannungskabel war zu Testzwecken frei verlegt und mit gut 70kV beaufschlagt. Es wurde abgebaut und in die Werkstatt gelegt. Als ich es dann eine weile später  wieder ordentlich aufrollen und wegräumen wollte, bin ich an eines der Enden gekommen... 

sowas richtiges ist mir zum Glück noch nicht passiert!

Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (7 Mai 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer kennt aus der Lehre noch die Steckplatten?
> 
> ...



solange es nicht zur Sucht wird...

Thomas


----------



## maxi (8 Mai 2011)

Früher als kleiner Noob sass ich im Kurs "Isolationsmessung"
Vor mir lag ein M5010 und ich natürlich gleich mal daran herumgespielt.

ZACK, wischt es mir eine mit 500V Messpannung. 
Ich schmeisse die spitzen Weg, der links neben mir sitzende und der Dozent schmeissen sich vor Lachen weg.

Da ich den Schalter (Das alte M5010) für 500 und 1000V vorher schon bemerkt habe stellte ich flink auf 1000V um. Rammte meinen mich auslachenden und mit finger auf mich zeigenden links Sitzenden die spitzen in sein Bein und drückte mehrmals ab.

(Vor über 20 Jahren gings halt leider noch etwas härter ab)

Der Dozent ist lachend vom stuhl gefallen udn hat sich über 15 Minuten nicht mehr eingekriegt.

2. Gechichte. Etwa zur gleichen Zeit.

Bei Coca Cola in Buchenau. Über einer Kabelpritze war direkt ein großer Ausleger montiert für irgendwelche Rohre. Es passte kein Kabe mehr hindurch.
Unser Troll nimmt sene großen Gabelschlssel und will die Protsche und die Pritschenausleger verstellen.
ICh weise Ihm ddauf hin das die Schaltschränke darunter die Hallen UV`s für die Anlagen sind und wir mehrmals die Anweisung bekamen da in der näche nichts zu arbeiten, da oben die Kühlgeräte teils abgenommen wurden und keien gescheiter Deckel vorhanden ist.

Unser Troll natürlich unbeirrt auf seine Staffelei und schraubt an den Kabelkanälen herum. Ich derweilen ca. 50m entfernt.

Da hötre ich es schon klirren, dem Troll sein Maulschlüssel aus der Hand gefallen.
Dann kahm es schon, der rot-grüne Blitz und Lichtbogen  In der Halle wurde es richtig Hell. 
Ca 30cm^2 (So 3cm dick udn 10cm hoch) Kupferschienen brennen schön.
Der Troll hatte einen richtig krassen Sonnebrand im Gesicht 
Über den Schränken war alles mit grauen Staub überzogen. (Co2 Löschanlagen gab es dmals noch nciht so wirklich)

Grüße


----------



## Jan (8 Mai 2011)

Ein Azubi in meinem Lehrjahr (damals 2. Lehrjahr) hatte das Multimeter auf A eingestellt, die Messleitung entsprechend gesteckt und dann den Strom einer Steckdose 230 VAC / 50 Hz gemessen.
Er ist dann zum Ausbilder gegangen und hat gefragt, was der Messwert "FUSE" bedeutet.....


Auf meiner ersten Inbetriebnahme als Programmierer haben wir einen Fehler gesucht.
Mein Kollege hat in einem kleinen Schaltkasten eine Ader verfolgt und ist mit dem Finger von oben auf eine Sicherung geraten, die direckt neben einem 24 VDC-Gerät saß. Leider waren auf der Sicherung keine 24 VDC wie gedacht, sondern 230 VAC. Er hing gut eine Sekunde dran.
Ihm ging es garnicht gut und ich habe ihn ins nächste Krankenhaus gefahren. 
Ich habe dann von meinem Kollegen im Behandlungsraum während der ersten Untersuchung einen Crashkurs in Fehlersuche bekommen und mein Kollege anschließend ein 24 Stunden EKG.


Ich sollte als Azubi mal an einem Verteilerwürfel den 64 A - Stecker gegen einen 32 A - Stecker austauschen, leider passten die Aderendhülsen nicht in die KLemmen.
Dann sollte ich den 64 A - Stecker wider anschließen und es wurde ein Adapter gebaut.
So weit so gut.
Als ich in den Würfel die 150 W Halogenstrahler eingesteckt habe, habe ich mich gewundert, warum die 230 VAC / 150 W wie 500 W aussehen (mords Flutbeleuchtung).
Nach ein paar Sekunden gingen die Strahler nacheinander aus.
Leuchtmittel ausgetauscht und das gleiche nochmal.
Ein Kollege hatte dann herausbekommen, was passiert ist.
Beim wieder anklemmen vom Stecker, habe ich L3 und N vertauscht, somit waren auf einer Reihe Schuko-Steckdosen 400 VAC.
Seitdem kontrolliere ich alles immer drei mal was ich anklemme.


----------



## MW (8 Mai 2011)

Da hab ich doch auch noch was zumelden,


Provisorischer Schaltschrank (Verteilung wärend der Bauphase und kurzzeitige Einspeisung für die Maschine). Für Bauarbeiten mussten wir den Schrank etwas ankippen, soweit so gut. Aber als ich das Ding wieder aufgerichtet hab, hats mörderlich gescheppert und aus dem Schrank kamen die Funken geflogen. Was war passiert ? Die Einspeisung für den Schrank (NYY 4*240² - 160A Vorsicherung) war etwas starr, der Sammelschienenanschluss dagegen nicht. Schöner Kurzschluss zwischen zwei Phasen. 
Mein Kollege erinnert mich immernoch an meinen Gesichtsausdruck, er fand das Toll.  


Anlagen Bedienern Respekt vor Strom beizubringen ist auch ganz einfach. 
Motorschutz 90A hat ausgelöst und im Schaltschrank stinkt´s -> ich schnapp mir erstmal den Schaltplan um zuwissen für was der MSB überhaupt da ist. Ich sag dem neugierigen Bediener das er am MSB nicht rumfummeln soll, er will nicht hören und schaltet ein. Folge war ein lauter Knall, ein brennendes Bremsgerät und nen flüchtender Bediener. Das mit dem Schaltplan konnte ich mir dan klemmen und hab lieber des Bremsgerät gelöscht. Den Bediener hab ich im Pausenraum wiedergefunden, er musste erstmal einer rauchen 

Zum Thema Stromschlag: Mein Zähler steht bei 5mal
1. Kindlicher Forscherdrang und schlecht isolierte Steckdose
2. Jugendlicher Leichtsinn: zu demontierender Freileitungsanschluss, laut Onkel freigeschaltet -> war dann doch nicht freigeschaltet
3. Bediener hats eilig und muss FU starten obwohl ich grad ne Ader zum zusammendrehen in den fingern hatte
4. Menschlicher Irrtum: ich war dem Meinung auf einer Ader sind nur 24V und wollte nicht extra nachmessen -> waren 230V
5. Blöder Kollege: Übergabe Vorschicht: Ich hab dir schonmal das Kabel gezogen musst nur noch die Steckdose anklemmen. 
   Das Kabel hing in der Anlage rum und ich wollts mir greifen bin dabei  auf das unter Spannung stehende Ende gefasst
   Normalerweise schliesst man erst die Steckdose an bevor man das Kabel an der UV anklemmt und einschaltet -> super Kollege
Das einzig gute daran ist, das ich noch lebe.


----------



## Jan (8 Mai 2011)

Ich habe als Azubi eine Schuko-Verlängerung angefertigt.
Kupplung dran, gut.
Dann habe ich den Stecker angeklemmt und komme mit den Fingern an die beiden Stifte vom Stecker und bekomme voll eine gewischt.
Der Kollege (Meister) fand es lustig die Messpitzen vom Isolationsmessgerät in die Kupplung zu stecken und einzuschalten.
Seitdem klemme ich immer erst den Stecker an und lege das Ende das ich gerade nicht bearbeite so vormich hin, dass ich es im Blick habe.
Dafür habe ich kurz danach einen der zwei Stecker an seiner Verlängerungsleitung kurzerhand mit dem Seitenschneider abgekniffen.


----------



## Jan (8 Mai 2011)

*Und noch zwei Geschichten*

Es war mal eine Maus auf Wanderschaft in einem Schaltschrank.
Sie lief über den Kabelkanal und Kletterte auf eine Stromschiene.
Nun wollte sie weiter und Stieg von der unteren Stromschiene L3 auf die nächste Stromschiene L2.
Die Forderpfoten auf L2 festgebrannt, die Hinterpfoten auf L3 festgebrannt, die Sicherung geflogen und der Schwanz hing gerade runter.
Man (und Maus) sollte Abdeckungen nicht umgehen.


Es gab früher Staplerbatterien ohne Isolierung auf den Polen.
Ein MA hat einen großen Schraubenschlüssel auf der Batterie abgelegt und einen Lichtbogen zwischen den Polen ausgelöst.
Der Schlüssel konnte noch entfernt werden, aber der Lichtbogen blieb bestehen.
Es gab einen großen Knall und anschließend musste das Gebäude neu aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Stanzman (8 Mai 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Es war mal eine Maus auf Wanderschaft in einem Schaltschrank.


 
Ich hab sowas mal in einer Umspannstation gesehen. Da ist ein Tier in die 20 kV Zelle vom Trafo geklettert. Danach durften wir mit dem Hochdruckreiniger die Zelle sauber machen.  

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Mai 2011)

Gab es hier nicht schon mal einen
Schwanzvergleich?
Ich meine mich daran noch erinnern zu können... 
Weis der geier, wie ich da jetzt drauf komme... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Gab es hier nicht schon mal einen
> Schwanzvergleich?
> Ich meine mich daran noch erinnern zu können...
> Weis der geier, wie ich da jetzt drauf komme...
> ...


 

weil du halt den kürstesten hast


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Mai 2011)

In dem fall gern Axel 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## peter(R) (8 Mai 2011)

Mann mitten in der Nacht und das am Wochenende ! Habt ihr nix zum schlafen ??  

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (8 Mai 2011)

Alter Schaltschrank musste entfernt werden also alle Kabel raus. Zuleitung zum Schaltschrank war schon abgeklemmt und Kabel entfernt. Einer der Motore war direkt auf einen Motorschutzschalter geklemmt. Klemmen unten geöffnet, Kabel rausgezogen PÄNG !! Eine Kabel war eine externe Zuleitung nur für einen Motor und dann noch UNTEN auf dem Motorschutzschalter angeklemmt. Das ganze in Kanada bei 575V !!! Ich hatte - keine Ahnung warum - alle Anschlüsse aufgeschraubt und dann das ganze Kabel rausgezogen. Nur deshalb bekam ich keine geschossen. Gab eine ziemlichen Zirkus in der Firma. Die Kanadier verstehen da keinen Spass.

peter(R)


----------



## Tommi (8 Mai 2011)

MW schrieb:


> Bediener hats eilig und muss FU starten obwohl ich grad ne Ader zum zusammendrehen in den fingern hatte


 
was haste mit dem gemacht, lebt der noch? 

Also, bei dem "Zählerstand" werde ich mir in Zukunft Sorgen machen, wenn Du mal
zwei Wochen nicht im Forum auftauchst... ;-)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (8 Mai 2011)

Nichts gegen den Austausch solcher Erlebnisse, aber
ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal sozusagen als Werbeblock die... 

...fünf Sicherheitsregeln vor Beginn elektrotechnischer Arbeiten 

• Freischalten
• Gegen Wiedereinschalten sichern
• Spannungsfreiheit feststellen
• Erden und Kurzschließen
• Benachbarte unter Spannung stehende Teile abdecken oder abschranken

posten, damit Azubis oder Laien nicht ins Schwärmen kommen.
Unser jüngstes Mitglied ist 13 Jahre.

Denkt daran, Tote oder Leute ohne Arme schreiben hier nicht mehr!!! :shock:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Stanzman (8 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Nichts gegen den Austausch solcher Erlebnisse ...
> 
> damit Azubis oder Laien nicht ins Schwärmen kommen.
> Unser jüngstes Mitglied ist 13 Jahre.
> ...


 
Ich bin selbst noch Azubi 19 jahre jung und kurz vor der Abschlussprüfung. Ich werde jetzt auch nicht losrennen und schei*e bauen. Solche Erlebnisse sollten ja auch etwas belehrendes haben, bzw man sollte was draus lernen. Und schließlich sollte jeder der mit Strom arbeitet die 5 Regeln kennen. 

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Paule (8 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Nichts gegen den Austausch solcher Erlebnisse, aber ...
> 
> damit Azubis oder Laien nicht ins Schwärmen kommen.


Ich finde diesen Thread sehr unterhaltsam. 
Am Anfang hatte ich nur Befürchtung dass da haarsträubende Geschichten aufgetischt werden, aber das hört sich absolut nicht so an.
Das sind doch einfache Fakten und Gefahren die in diesem Berufszweig vorkommen (können). 

Im Gegenteil, dieser Thread sensibilisiert sogar den einen oder anderen mal wieder etwas genauer über die Sicherheitsregeln nachzudenken oder sie mal wieder genauer einzuhalten.


----------



## Matze001 (8 Mai 2011)

Ich kann auch ein bisschen was beisteuern.

Ausbildung: Klein Matze hat nen Logo Grundkurs... spielt ein wenig rum, macht hier,
macht da... bekommt nen Klingeltrafo und ne Klingel in die Hand... wunderbar, die Klingel darf erst nach 5 Sek angehen, schnell Programmiert, Taster gedrückt. In Gedanken gezählt, bei der Zahl 4,9 Angekommen bemerke ich das der Trafo noch nutzlos in der Ecke liegt... und schon klingelte es. Einmal Laut und Kurz... und danach nie wieder.

Ausbildung die Zweite: Kollege und ich sollten nen mobilen Schaltschrank (Schuko Einspeisung) etwas aufpeppen... ich programmiert, er Adern gezogen... SPS ohne Strom ist ja doof, also Schuko drin lassen, Sicherungen aus. Kollege zieht die Kabel durch den Schrank, fängt mit dem Blauen Draht für N an. Nach 4m kommt er an der Klemmleiste an, Klemmt die Ader in einem Steg vom Kanal fest und Zack ist alles aus. Sicherung + RCD gekommen. Wir überlegt, dann zum Chef und Anschiss kassiert. Es waren natürlich keine 2pol. Automaten verbaut und es war auch nicht der N  Die Böse Schuko-Falle.

Ausbildung die Dritte: 4x90mm^2 24V 125A zurückziehen. Weil groß und klobig -> Alle 2m Absägen. Dann kommt ein Wanddurchbruch, drei gleiche Kabel. Alles klar, hier unten rechts, drüben also unten Links... Kollege setzt die Bügelsäge an, welche auch sogleich Verschwindet. Da haben die Säcke doch echt in nem 20cm Wanddurchbruch die Kabel gedreht.

Auf mehr hab ich grad keine (schreib)Lust.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Nordischerjung (8 Mai 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch ein bisschen was beisteuern.
> 
> Ausbildung: Klein Matze hat nen Logo Grundkurs... spielt ein wenig rum, macht hier,
> macht da... bekommt nen Klingeltrafo und ne Klingel in die Hand... wunderbar, die Klingel darf erst nach 5 Sek angehen, schnell Programmiert, Taster gedrückt. In Gedanken gezählt, bei der Zahl 4,9 Angekommen bemerke ich das der Trafo noch nutzlos in der Ecke liegt... und schon klingelte es. Einmal Laut und Kurz... und danach nie wieder.
> ...



Und dir haben sie wirkliche den Schein gegeben?


----------



## MW (8 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> was haste mit dem gemacht, lebt der noch?
> 
> Also, bei dem "Zählerstand" werde ich mir in Zukunft Sorgen machen, wenn Du mal
> zwei Wochen nicht im Forum auftauchst... ;-)
> ...



Der werte Bediener durfte meinen Schraubenzieher suchen, denn ich bis zum Stromschlag in der Hand hielt.

Aber bei dem Zählerstand sieht man das ich da eigentlich nur einmal selbst schuld war. Spätestens seit dem letzten Vorfall (auch schon wieder 1 Jahr her) glaub ich keinem mehr, wenn er sagt das da kein Saft mehr drauf ist, da mess ich lieber einmal mehr nach.


----------



## Matze001 (9 Mai 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Und dir haben sie wirkliche den Schein gegeben?




Sicher  Das mit der Klingel war nach 6 Wochen in der Ausbildung, gab viel Gelächter aber hey, passiert doch mal. Ich bin selbst fast umgekommen vor Lachen.

Die anderen beiden Dinger habe ich ja nicht verzapft ...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Mai 2011)

Na gut..... will ich auch mal was schreiben da es ja um den Lerneffekt geht.

Lebensgefährliche Sachen hab ich (zum Glück) noch nicht erlebt. Allerdings sind einmal ein paar Profibusteilnehmer auf der Strecke geblieben und das ergab sich so :

An einer Anlage musste ein Servo gegen eine Nummer grösser getauscht werden. Alles kein Thema. Sind ja Stecker dran, brauch ich keinen Elektriker. Allter FU weg, neuer hin und Stecker wieder drauf. Sicherungen rein und weg waren sie. Dummerweise hatte der alte Stecker 3 Kontakte (3 Phasen) der neue hatte 4 Kontakte (3 Phasen + PE). Und noch dummer war das der alte Stecker in den neuen FU passte aber leider nur in der Stellung das ein Phase auf dem PE lag. 

Durch diesen kleiner Fehler hat es in der Anlage einige rofibusteilnehmer mit in den tot gerissen.


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Na gut..... will ich auch mal was schreiben da es ja um den Lerneffekt geht.
> 
> Lebensgefährliche Sachen hab ich (zum Glück) noch nicht erlebt. Allerdings sind einmal ein paar Profibusteilnehmer auf der Strecke geblieben und das ergab sich so :
> 
> ...



Ja das kenne ich. Einer unserer besten Elektriker (war er wirklich, 1. Abschluß) hat bei der IBN solange die Ausgangskarten einer S5 getauscht, bis 3 oder 4 Stück im Eimer waren. Erst dann hat er gedacht, muß ich doch mal nachmessen und gemerkt, dass er an der Karte Plus und Minus falsch angeklemmt hatte. Das passiert auch richtig guten Leuten irgendwann, aber denen nur einmal!


----------



## Mordor_FRI (9 Mai 2011)

zum Thema Isolationprüfung aus meiner Lehrzeit)

Die Erste : Kabelfehler in der Straßenbeleuchtung suchen 1. fehler recht schnell gefunden, gibt noch einen. Ich steh im Muffenloch (an dem Tag hat es geregnet) Isolationsmessgerät angeklemmt und angelehnt. Der Geselle gibt Saft aufs kabel und ich mach nen satz im Muffenloch. "was hast du den?" --> Antwort war der satte erdschluß ca. 50 cm neben mir und die gut leitende Erde.

Der Zweite : Kabelfehler auf nem Campingplatz. Geselle war am messen ich saß an nem Anderen Verteiler in Sichtweite. Guck hoch --> Rauchschwaden aus dem Anderen Kasten "Hey dein Kasten brennt!!" "Ja,Ja schon klar" und dreht sich um. Der rest war eine runterfallende Kinnlade und der spurt zum Feuerlöscher. (Grund des Brandes, Kruzschluß in der Muffe der so stark war, daß das Plastik angefangen hat zu brennen)

Un noch einen aus der Lehrwerkstatt:
Brettmontage alle voller eifer dabei. Alle Fertig Abnahme. Mein mitazubi :"und hier kann man das Licht (glaube war licht) wieder Ausschalten. Der Ausbilder meinte dann nur noch "Stimmt". Außer unserer Leherecke war auch der Rest der Werkstatt aus. Satten Kurzen der die NH-Sicherungen der HVT rausgehauen hat.


----------



## Waelder (9 Mai 2011)

Also ich auchmal

Das war so um 95 rum, da beschäftigte ich mich noch mit Schaltschrankbau und Inbetriebnahmen. Bei uns war es gang und gebe im Sockel der Schränke die Kabel einmal als Resere zu Schlaufen. Ich hatte nun die Ehrenvolle Aufgabe in diesem Kabelhaufen eine Leitung ausfindig zu machen, die von einer externen Steuerung kam. Ich kniete mich also auf den Schrank nieder (kurze hose.... ;-) ) fasste in den K-Salat und fand auch eine nicht angeschlossene Leitung anhand der Information "Abisolierter Draht". Als ich dann an diesem Kupferdraht gezogen hatte musste ich schnell feststellen, dass der 50Hz Brummton von 230V via Hand über Körper über die Beine in das Schrankgehäuse recht heftig war. Wie lange ich das Brummen gehört habe weiss ich nicht. Glücklicherweise bin ich nach hinten umgekippt und hab es eigentlich (nehme ich mal an) gut überstanden.
Kaum hatte ich Luft geholt kam mein Kollege ums Eck und meinte : Also pass auf ich hab die Andere Steuerung angeklemmt, kannst einschalten...... Lach Lach.

Aber !! 

Andere Baustelle selber Kollege.

Ich sag zu Ihm : "hast mir mal ein Isolierten Schraubendreher, da ist was Locker am Schütz."
"Klaro" war die Antwort.
Hab mir das ding gekrallt und versucht die lose schraube (ja 5 SR ich weiss....)  anzudrehen.
Und wieder ein Brummton mit 50 Hz, der Schraubendreher flog so ca 10m bis an die nächste Wand. 
Der Kollege hat nur gefragt :"Gehts noch !" Ich hab mir den Schraubendreher dan mal genauer angeschaut und Festgestellt, dass er in der mitte auf einer Seite kein kunststoff mehr hatte. Nachdem ich ihn zur rede gestellt hatte meinte er nur : Ich hab mein ganzes werkzeug so gekennzeichnet" 
Jedes seiner Werkzeuge hatte wirklich eine Kennzeichnung mit der Flex (Winkelschleifer) Immer abgeschliffen bis aufs Metall.

Ich benutz nur noch eigenes Werkzeug. *ROFL*

Übrigends Arbeiten wir immer noch zusammen und lachen über mein Erdschlussverhalten.
Die Revance steht noch aus.... Hä Hä :sw19:

Greetzzz 
Wälder


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Mai 2011)

Da gibt es auch ein ganz dunkles Kapitel in meiner Vergangenheit...

Ein FU hatte die Flügel gestreckt. (Ohne mein Zutun)
Da die Anlage dringend gebraucht wurde und kein Ersatz zu bekommen war, wurde der defekte FU per Express und mit vielen Engelszungen beim Hersteller ganz schnell repariert. Als der dann aus der Reparatur zurückkam wollte ich nur "mal eben" auf der Werkbank die Parameterdatei einspielen.
3 Phasen dran... und schon ist das Gerät schulmäßig abgeraucht :sb7:
War nämlich nur ein 1-phasiges Gerät. Und weil es das auch mit 3-Phasen-Einspeisung gab, hatte der Stecker eben die Klemmstellen dafür. Das Hinweisschild neben dem Stecker hab ich schön übersehen.

Mit hängendem Kopf bin ich dann zum Chef rein...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (9 Mai 2011)

Also ich finde diesen Threat richtig gut.

Man merkt, das fast jeder Strömer schonmal Amperè gesehen oder geschmeckt hat. Das man die 5 Sicherheitsregeln einhalten MUSS, das weiß auch jeder, aber manchmal fahre ich in der Stadt auch 60km/h, weil ich schnell wo ankommen will. Das ganze Thema sensibilisiert sehr, weil man so Dinge hört, auf die man gar nicht kommt (z.B. markieren von isoliertem Werkzeug mit der Flex ), und außderdem lesen die Azubis, das Strom doch ganz schön gefährlich sein kann..


Wenn man das hier aber so ließt, dann merkt man, wieviel Glück doch einige schon gehabt haben. 



In diesem Sinne.. wünsche allen einen Störlichtbogen freien Feierabend.. :-D


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Approx (9 Mai 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Naja, mal abgeschätzt welche Kapazität dein "guter" Kondensator hatte:
> Mal angenommen du hast eine Stromschiene 40mm breit im Abstand von 50mm zu einer Grundplatte, hast du bei 400m Länge eine Kapazität von 2,8 nF.
> Bei 30 kV war dort eine Energie von ca. 1,2 Joule gespeichert. Ein Weidezaungerät darf max. 5 Joule leisten.


Hallo Thomas,
Du hast vergessen, deinen Beitrag mit _[Klugscheißermodus]_ zu kennzeichnen... 
Trotz aller Annahmen, hab schönen Dank' für die Rechnerei. In Wirklichkeit waren es ca. 400m parallel verlegte 30kV-Kabel (vom Trafo-Leistungsschalter bis zu den Stromschienen), an denen mein Finger gefunkt hatte... Kannst ja mal vorbeikommen und Du prüfst das genauer. 

Aber einen hab ich noch von einem Kollegen erzählt bekommen:
Damals vor langer Zeit wurde bei Betriebswache sog. VI-Arbeiten durchgeführt (Vorsorgende Instandhaltung). Ein Kollege mit einem Pinsel bewaffnet reinigt einen 500V-Trenner von Staub. Schließlich meint er auf einmal: "Warum britzelt das denn so beim Pinseln?" Im nächsten Moment macht er mit der blechernden Pinseleinfassung einen Ballermann und steht erstmal im Dunkeln. Nicht lustig: Augen verblitzt und Augenbrauen thermisch gekürzt..

Approx


----------



## Approx (9 Mai 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Das man die 5 Sicherheitsregeln einhalten MUSS, das weiß auch jeder, aber manchmal fahre ich in der Stadt auch 60km/h, weil ich schnell wo ankommen will.


 
Die meiner Meinung nach am häufigsten vergessene Regel: *"Auf Spannungsfreiheit prüfen!"* Habe ich selber schon schmerzhaft am eigenen Leib erlebt:
Schütz wechseln! Also Trenner gezogen und Steuerspannungsautomat ausgeschaltet (Trenner und Automat kennt man ja alle mit Vornamen, schließlich ist man bei der Inst!) Leider war auf dem sch*** Schütz auch dreiphasige USV-Spannung drauf. An meinem linken Mittelfinger hab ich seither auf der Innenseite drei hübsche Punktförmige Narben: Ich nenne sie jetzt mal L1, L2 und L3... Bin nämlich kurzzeitig kleben geblieben.

Approx


----------



## Stanzman (9 Mai 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Wenn man das hier aber so ließt, dann merkt man, wieviel Glück doch einige schon gehabt haben.



Die Menschen die weniger Glück hatten können wohl auch schlecht mehr was schreiben. 

Gab bei meinem Vater damals als er Azubi war auch nen schlimmen Unfall. Man wusste nur noch wo der Typ stand der an die Kupferschienen gekommen ist weil an der Stelle kein Kupfer war. Der hat den kompletten Raum verkupfert. 

Das war auch die erste Sache die mir mein Vater erzählt hat als ich mein Ausbildungsvertrag bekommen habe. Sowas schreckt echt ab. Deswegen immer respekt vor Stromschienen.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Paule (9 Mai 2011)

Im Schaltschrank: Oben SPS und darunter Motorschutzschalter.
Änderungen im SPS Kreis, 24VDC, kein Problem, Anlage bleibt eingeschaltet.
Fix mal schnell ein, zwei Drähte auf die SPS geklemmt, Draht am Frontstecker aufgelegt, andere Ende abgezwickt und abisoliert, beim grabschen nach der Aderendhülse pfitzt der Draht aus den Fingern und dieser findet doch tatsächlich den direkten Weg in das Loch der Anschlussklemme des MS. :shock:
Ich kann Euch sagen, das war teuer, von der galvanischen Trennung merkte Mann nicht viel.


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2011)

Mein Chef hat mit auch mal ne schöne Geschichte von seinem Lehrmeister erzählt, also schon lang her. Dieser Lehrmeister hat auch immer auf Spannungsfreiheit geprüft und zwar, indem er kurz mal mit den Zeigefinger an den Leiter getippt hat. Da der Lehrling das sah, ja die hießen mal Lehrling, hat er sich gedacht, "Wenn das so einfach ist ...". Also prüfte er auch wie sein Chef ... und lag in der Ecke. kommt der Lehrmeister zu ihm, zieht sein rechts Hosenbein hoch, drunter ist ein Holzbein. "Jung, das geht bei dir nicht, ich stell mich immer hier drauf, den anderen Fuß hoch und dann prüfe ich die Spannung!"


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Im Schaltschrank: Oben SPS und darunter Motorschutzschalter.
> Änderungen im SPS Kreis, 24VDC, kein Problem, Anlage bleibt eingeschaltet.
> Fix mal schnell ein, zwei Drähte auf die SPS geklemmt, Draht am Frontstecker aufgelegt, andere Ende abgezwickt und abisoliert, beim grabschen nach der Aderendhülse pfitzt der Draht aus den Fingern und dieser findet doch tatsächlich den direkten Weg in das Loch der Anschlussklemme des MS. :shock:
> Ich kann Euch sagen, das war teuer, von der galvanischen Trennung merkte Mann nicht viel.



Lol, so einen kenn ich auch, 15000,- DM Schaden damals.


----------



## AlterEgo (9 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Im Schaltschrank: Oben SPS und darunter Motorschutzschalter.
> Änderungen im SPS Kreis, 24VDC, kein Problem, Anlage bleibt eingeschaltet.
> Fix mal schnell ein, zwei Drähte auf die SPS geklemmt, Draht am Frontstecker aufgelegt, andere Ende abgezwickt und abisoliert, beim grabschen nach der Aderendhülse pfitzt der Draht aus den Fingern und dieser findet doch tatsächlich den direkten Weg in das Loch der Anschlussklemme des MS. :shock:
> Ich kann Euch sagen, das war teuer, von der galvanischen Trennung merkte Mann nicht viel.



oh man bin ich beruhigt, dass ich nicht der einzige trottel bin, dem das schon passiert ist.

ansonsten hb ich 2-3 mal eine gewischt bekommen, aber nie wirklich schlimm, gottseidank...

einmal hab ich verdammt viel glück gehabt, als ich nen motor auf nem fahrbaren scherenhub in 5 meter höhe angeklemmt hab. die anlage war nicht mit nem schloss gesichert, sondern nur der "antriebe stop" schalter auf aus.dann gabs einn missverständniss mit nem kollegen, der dachte ich wäre fertig und hat die anlage wieder eingeschaltet.
leider hab ich noch auf dem motor gesessen. 
natürlich ungesichert.
ist aber gottseidank nix passiert.


----------



## Air-Wastl (9 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Im Schaltschrank: Oben SPS und darunter Motorschutzschalter.
> Änderungen im SPS Kreis, 24VDC, kein Problem, Anlage bleibt eingeschaltet.
> Fix mal schnell ein, zwei Drähte auf die SPS geklemmt, Draht am Frontstecker aufgelegt, andere Ende abgezwickt und abisoliert, beim grabschen nach der Aderendhülse pfitzt der Draht aus den Fingern und dieser findet doch tatsächlich den direkten Weg in das Loch der Anschlussklemme des MS. :shock:
> Ich kann Euch sagen, das war teuer, von der galvanischen Trennung merkte Mann nicht viel.



Ist einem Techniker von uns vor paar Jahren auch mal passiert. Ich war noch 
Geselle und es war Freitag 15 Uhr. Ich war schon auf dem Parkplatz und
ins (un)verdiente Wochenende ;-) Der Techniker wollte auch noch schnell
eine kleine Änderung machen und dann wars auch schon passiert. 
230V auf eine SPS-Klemme und dann durch den Rückwandbus mehrere Karten geschossen.
Sofort klingelte mein Handy und nach 15 min standen wir Knietief in
Tiefkühlbrötchen. Zum Glück war die Cpu nicht Schrott. Haben dann eine
ET200s rein geworfen damit das schnell wieder läuft und dann bei Zeit 
wieder zurück gebaut. 


Rest gelöscht.....



MFG


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (9 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mein Chef hat mit auch mal ne schöne Geschichte von seinem Lehrmeister erzählt, also schon lang her. Dieser Lehrmeister hat auch immer auf Spannungsfreiheit geprüft und zwar, indem er kurz mal mit den Zeigefinger an den Leiter getippt hat. Da der Lehrling das sah, ja die hießen mal Lehrling, hat er sich gedacht, "Wenn das so einfach ist ...". Also prüfte er auch wie sein Chef ... und lag in der Ecke. kommt der Lehrmeister zu ihm, zieht sein rechts Hosenbein hoch, drunter ist ein Holzbein. "Jung, das geht bei dir nicht, ich stell mich immer hier drauf, den anderen Fuß hoch und dann prüfe ich die Spannung!"





Mein Altgeselle hat damals, als ich noch in der Lehre war, in einer Abzweigdose porvisorisch einen spannungsführenden Draht mit den Fingern verzwirbelt. Der hatte richtige Elefantenhaut und gut isolierte Schuhe. Dann kam mein Meister vorbei, sah und meckerte, wie er denn einem Azubi im ersten Lehrjahr sowas zeigen könnte. 


Kennt eigentlich jemand das rauchende-und-brennende-Mulitmeter Video von Gossen Metrawatt?? Sowas hab ich im ersten Lehrjahr auch schon mal mit einem billig Multimeter geschafft. Wollte mal gucken, wieviel Strom eigentlich aus der Steckdose kommt.. 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2011)

Ach ja, da fällt mit ein, ich war mal mit meinem alten Chef (E-Meister) in einer uralten rottigen Ziegelei. Irgendwann nachts ging das Licht aus, oben hing die Leitung und da war ein Draht lose. Er auf die Leiter, ich sah es oben Blitzen, und ein paar mal hörte man ihn rufen "auauau", dann ward wieder Licht. Er hat das auch mal eben mit der Hand gemacht. Keine Ahnung, wie manche das abkönnen.


----------



## Tommi (9 Mai 2011)

Werbeunterbrechung, 5 Sicherheitsregeln... *ROFL*ROFLMAO:


----------



## Blockmove (9 Mai 2011)

Mir bleibt ein alter Siemens DC-NC-Antrieb in Erinnerung. Damals gab es noch keine Module und abgedeckte Zwischenkreise :sad:
Ich musste mit dem Oszi Ist-Strom und Drehzahl messen und bin irgendwie mit dem Handrücken auf eine Zwischenkreisschiene gekommen. Der Strom ging bei der Hand rein und am Ellenbogen wieder raus. War im ersten Augenblick nicht schlimm und recht harmlos. Stunden später in der Nacht meinte ich mir fällt mein Arm ab. Seitdem habe ich Respekt vor Gleichspannung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Paule (9 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Werbeunterbrechung, 5 Sicherheitsregeln... *ROFL*ROFLMAO:


Hallo Tommi, 
Deine Beharrlichkeit in diesem Thema finde ich auch klasse. 
Bist Du so etwas wie ein Sicherheitsbeauftragter?


----------



## Ralle (10 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> Deine Beharrlichkeit in diesem Thema finde ich auch klasse.
> Bist Du so etwas wie ein Sicherheitsbeauftragter?



Wir sollten das an Markus weitergeben. 
Dann steht bei Tommi nicht mehr "Erfahrener Benutzer" sondern "Sicherheitsbeauftragter"! 

Ansonsten ist es tatsächlich nicht verkehrt, immer wieder mal den Hinweis einzustreuen.


----------



## bike (10 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Werbeunterbrechung, 5 Sicherheitsregeln... *ROFL*ROFLMAO:



Scheinbar ist dir bekannt was Strom macht:
Klein, schwarz und hässlich 


bike


----------



## Approx (10 Mai 2011)

Passend zum Thema, jedoch nur für Hartgesottene:
LINK
Bitte nicht nachmachen, liebe Kinder!
Approx


----------



## Gundula (10 Mai 2011)

Ich hatte, damals noch Stift Ende der 70er, auf dem Schrott eine schöne Lampe mit Schwanenhals gefunden. Die Lampe habe ich damals nach dem frisch Gelernten auch elektrisch instandgesetzt.
Tage später, nach dem Duschen, die Haare gefönt, die Lampe angefasst und schon hing ich fest, kein loskommen. Ich habe mich dann quer durch meine Bude geschmissen und alles aus der Wand gerissen, aber ich war frei.
Beim Verlassen meines Dachzimmers bin ich dann aufgrund wackeliger Beine noch die Treppe runtergefallen und hab mir das Ohr an der Rauputzwand gebürstet.
Heute noch sind die Brandmale in der Handfläche zu sehen.
Um zu sehen was ich falsch gemacht hatte hab ich die Lampe zerlegt, nichts zu finden. Dann den Fön zerlegt und siehe, die Metallschraube im Kunststoffgehäuse hat die Zuleitung durchbohrt, Herstellerfehler.


----------



## IBFS (10 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist dir bekannt was Strom macht:
> Klein, schwarz und hässlich



Und ich als "Wortbeauftragter" würde in deinem Satz gerne "Scheinbar" gegen "Anscheinend" tauschen. :-D

Ich denke der inhaltliche Unterschied sollte "fast" jedem klar sein 

Frank


----------



## Stanzman (10 Mai 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema, jedoch nur für Hartgesottene:
> LINK


 
Das wird den Auszubildenen regelmäßig bei der Arbeitssicherheitsbelehrung vorgeführt. Da sieht man echt gut was da alles passieren kann.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## erzteufele (10 Mai 2011)

so hab jetzt erstmal alles durchgelesen und werde nun ein paar geschichten dazuschreiben...

Daheim
Camputernetzteile misbraucht, brauchte mal 12V mit relative viel Strom für irgendwas im Netzteil war eine Kühlrippe allles lief (Netzteil war offen) gut um zu schauen ob das Netzteil warm wird mal eben an die Kühlrippe gefasst... hand verkrampft nach ein paar sekunden konnte ich irgendwie wieder weg und geflucht was zur hölle das jetzt war, messgerät auf kühlkörper 115VAC ein Amplitude von 230VAC

Hat jmd. schonmal eine 1,5V Batterie an einen Transformater gehalten?
Auf der anderen Seite kommt eine Kurze Spannungsspitze damit kann man auch Leute ärgern ;-) ist im übrigen die Wirkungsweiße von einem Weidezaungerät.

Ausbildungswerkstatt Fremdfirma (überbetrieblich)
Klemmbrett an der Wand mit Haupteinschaltung, ich mal eben um die Ecke mit dem finger, nicht so angenehm wenn der finger zwischen L1 und L2 hängt aber dank Guten schuhen hats nur bissel gezuckelt.

Jeder kennt doch diese 6V Hausklingel oder?
An was würdet ihr diese anschließen wenn 6V nicht draufsteht und ihr das noch nie gemacht habt? also ich an 230V Taster direkt auf klingel, naja hat halt nur einmal ein signal abgegeben hörbar, riechbar und optisch gut zu erkennen 

Ausbildungswerkstatt Firma wo ich gelernt habe
Ich habe einen ServoController eingebaut EcoDrive Cs wenn den einer kennt. Mein Mester meinte noch ich solle den ohne Motorschutz einbauen habe dann aber gemeint bei dem teil kommt doch die Spannung direkt da drüber also muss des doch davor oder nicht? Dann mach halt war die Antwort. Gut ich also Klemmen L1 über MS nach L1 usw...
die kenner wissen jetzt schon was passiert ist oder  ?
ok Tag der Inbetriebnahme, ich Schalte die Maschine ein. Zack Motorschutz rausgeflogen... Ich ähhm Meister der Motorschutz fliegt raus, er geht hin dreht der MS auf höchste Stufe 6,5A Zack fliegt raus.
Er Nimmt den Schraubendreher drückt den Motorschütz rein und hält ihne fest.
*knall* der EcoDrive Cs hat sich verabschiedet.
In der Halle war eine knappe 4m³ große Rauchwolke über der Maschine.
eine Elko ist geplatzt. Und wenn man in´s handbuch Schaut hier steht ... Klemmenbezeichnung am EcoDrive Cs anschließbar Zwischen L1 und L3 mit 230V oder jeweils mit 230V zwischen den phasen was soviel bedeutet wir haben 400V draufgehabt.

Alte Geschichte welche schon jahrzehnte zurückliegt.
Hauptverteilung in alten Werk dieses liegt mitten in einer Kleinstadt. Hier hat der damalige elektriker in der Hauptverteilung seinen Gabelschlüssel fallen lassen. Zack Alles aus. Nur irgendwie hatten die Damals nicht so das kontrolliert mit der Sicherungsreihenfolge... den die NH´s im Werk waren alle noch drin... nach ein paar Minuten wurde bemerkt das es in der Halben Stadt kein Strom mehr gab. Die Sicherung an einem Hauptverteilerhaus hatte dann ausgelöst. 

von der Bahn
in meiner Ausbildung hatte ich Berufsschule mit den Bahnern, da gab es auch mal einen vorfall wo ein Baggerfahrer an den Oberleitungen rumgespielt hat. Passiert ja nichts war einer mit Reifen. nur musste dieser mensch dann aus dem bagger ausgestiegen und neben dem bagger stand ein container. zwischen bagger und container ein mensch oben die oberleitungen... und laut bahn schaltet sich die oberleitung erst nach 3 kurzschlüssen hintereinander ab. es muss wohl sehr nach barbecue gerochen haben erzählten die bahner und von dem baggerfahrer war wohl nichtmehr viel übrig...

von dem überbetirbelichen firma
 hier gibt es ein eigenes kraftwerk nach einer wartung wurde dieses wieder angeschaltet, einer hat sein werkzeug vergessen und lief zurück in den generatorraum, es lief ja nich nicht ganz, dieser mensch wurde auch nurnoch als häufchen geborgen.

hier gab es auch unfälle mit spannung.. resultat blutvergiftung, innere verbrennungen.


so denke es reicht nun  war genug ich bin auch nur froh das ich noch heile bin. das schlimmste war echt der mit kühlrippe mit 115VAC.


----------



## bike (10 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Und ich als "Wortbeauftragter" würde in deinem Satz gerne "Scheinbar" gegen "Anscheinend" tauschen. :-D
> 
> Ich denke der inhaltliche Unterschied sollte "fast" jedem klar sein
> 
> Frank



Sorry, doch das scheinbar war eigentlich bewusst so gewählt. 

Auch durch Formulierungen kann man einen Effekt erzeugen. 


Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## IBFS (10 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Sorry, doch das scheinbar war eigentlich bewusst so gewählt.
> Auch durch Formulierungen kann man einen Effekt erzeugen.



Wie es gemeint ist, weiß man bei dir nie so genau   

Frank


----------



## Tommi (10 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> Deine Beharrlichkeit in diesem Thema finde ich auch klasse.
> Bist Du so etwas wie ein Sicherheitsbeauftragter?


 
Danke für die Blumen, ja ich bin auch Sicherheitsfachkraft.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (10 Mai 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> hier gab es auch unfälle mit spannung.. resultat blutvergiftung, innere verbrennungen.
> 
> so denke es reicht nun  war genug ich bin auch nur froh das ich noch heile bin. das schlimmste war echt der mit kühlrippe mit 115VAC.


 
Hallo erzi,

hast Du Dich eigentlich mittlerweile zur Meisterschule angemeldet? :wink:

Schön aufpassen mit Strom...  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Der Pfälzer (10 Mai 2011)

Mir fällt da eine Geschichte zum Thema Zufall? ein:

Meisterbüro in einem Alu-Presswerk,
draußen dröhnen die Hydraulikpumpen der 2000T-Presse.
ICH am instalieren von Software auf einem neuen IPC (ohne Anbindung).
Windowsfrage "Datei überschreiben?" -> Klick JA.
Im gleichen Moment draußen (in der Halle) Totenstille.
NEIN, ich hab nix gemacht! 
Antwort: Jaja, sagen alle Programmierer
Nicht nur die Presse, das Werk stand still.
Mir wurde ganz warm.

Wie sich dann herausstellte, war das ganze Industriegebiet ohne Strom.
Nein nicht ich wars, ein Baggerfahrer hatte sich bei Erdarbeiten am Kabel vergriffen.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Paule (10 Mai 2011)

Gundula schrieb:


> die Haare gefönt, die Lampe angefasst und schon hing ich fest, kein loskommen.


Ist jetzt kein Witz!
Ersetze den Fön durch einen Staubsauger, so ist meine Großmutter gestorben.
Und bevor jetzt irgendwelche Mutmaßungen gemacht werden, ich war da noch nicht auf der Welt.


----------



## nade (10 Mai 2011)

Also bis auf die standart Spannungsüberprüfungen... huchhhh da ist ja noch Strom drauf... oder die mittlerweile 2 Seitenschneider mit Löcher zum Abisolieren, 3 Kabelscheren die auch afast alles machne nur nichtmehr Schneiden in 13 Jahren.... Spitzzange mit "Schweißmarkierungen" eigentlich nur "harmlosere Sachen.

Ach ja doch, jaaaa ich weiß, die 5 Sätze da, hab mal einen Techniker, der bei allem etwas ängstlich war geschockt. Die Garage war nicht abgeschlatet, und ich baue mal munter auf einer Holzleiter stehend eine AP Schuckosteckdose, an eine Zul. die auch auf der Raumbeleuchtung hing an...
Wago von der Leitung runter, schön einzeln von der Länge her versetzt abgeschnitten, ins Gehäuse rein damit N, PE einzeln abgesetzt angeschlossen.
Er wurde da schon nervös, ich die Pahse abgesezt und am blanken Kupfer als einzigstes berührt... (auf der Holuzleiter stehend), das war für ihn auf der einen seite eine Beruhigung, aber wo die Steckdose fertig war und ich den Antrieb einsteckte und er das Tor auf und zu Fahren konnte, wars vorbei um ihn. <--- Sowas in der Art kommt quasie in der Ausbildung zum "AuS- Fachmennecken" vor.
Trotz allem Blödsinn, alles größer 63A Absicherung und mit beengten Verhältnissen, und Sammelschienen schalt ich auch ab.

Die letzte Aktion war meinem Vorgänger seine eine PV-Anlage auf nicht arbeitenden Wechselrichter überprüfen. Dabei ein EX Conergy Mitarbeiter, der eigentlich Dachdecker ist, aber mit Weiterbildung für Elektroanlagen (DC-Seite)

Okeh.. wir hin, Wechselrichter vom Netz geholt AC/DC, wollten die Strangspannungen überprüfen.. er zieht mal den Stecker eines ab (DC Schalter AUS) "kleiner" Lichtbogen und ehr verschocken. Gemessen, Polung alles hat gestimmt. Wieder drauf, ich den nächsten, gleiches Spiel nur ohne diesen Schrecken, weil eben schnell "Geschaltet" .. gemessen, Polung falsch. War zum Glück trübes Wetter, weil "nur" 300V DC, anstelle der max. 650V, für die der Wechselrichter ausgelegt war...
Bei eineigen Wechselrichter ist wird VOR dem Trennschalter bereits gesammelt, was zur Folge hat, dass wenn einer der Stränge falsch gepolt ist, er mit dem/den anderen schon am "Kämpfen" ist....


----------



## erzteufele (11 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo erzi,
> 
> hast Du Dich eigentlich mittlerweile zur Meisterschule angemeldet? :wink:
> 
> ...



immoment bin ich für sowas noch zu faul ... vielleicht nächstes jahr oder on zwei jahren^^ immoment genieße ich lieber meine freizeit nach der arbeit 

Mir ist nochwas eingefallen zum Thema Strom^^
Meine Mama wollte mal einen Nagel in die Wand hauen, dann hats kurz geblitzelt der Nagel war knapp 3mm kürzer und der Sicherungsaustomat für den Backofen war draußen ...
Nagel wieder raus Sicherung rein geht alles... ok normal müsste man jetzt die wand aufmachen und die leitung neulegen nun hängt aber das bild über der stelle


----------



## Pizza (11 Mai 2011)

*Lang ist es her...*

Lang ist es her, in meiner Lehrzeit, wurden wir auch mit diesen ganzen Sicherheitsregeln und dem richtigen Verhalten bei Stromunfällen drangsaliert.*vde*

  Wie üblich, verrichtet man im 1. Lehrjahr meist niedere Arbeiten.
  Dazu zählt unter anderem auch das Buddeln von Kabelgräben. 
  Dumm nur, wenn es an jenem Tag regnet und man billige Sicherheitsschuhe an hat, die das Wasser zwar reinlassen aber nicht wieder raus.
  Es kam, wie es kommen musste. Ein Kollege von mir tappte mit seinem Fuß in eine tiefe Schlammpfütze und sein Schuh lief voll Wasser. Er also raus aus dem Graben um den Schuh auszuleeren. Um sich auf einem Bein besser halten zu können stützte er sich mit einer Hand an einem Laternenmast ab. Seine triefende Socke versuchte er mit etwas schütteln des Beines zu trocknen.
  Für einen anderen Lehrling sah dies sehr mysteriös aus und in seinem Hinterkopf spielten sich die ganzen Horrorgeschichten aus dem zuvor gelernten Theorieunterricht ab.
  Er dachte, der Typ hängt da an irgend einem unter Spannung stehenden Teil und kommt nicht mehr los.

  Wie war das noch ... „Den Verunfallten aus der Gefahrensituation bringen, ohne sich selbst zu gefährden“ ...

  Gesagt, getan. Mit einem mordsmäßigem Schwung seiner mitgeführten Schaufel wollte er den vermeintlich Verunfallten von der Stromquelle trennen. 
  Dieser, vom Schmerz fast betäubt, viel darauf hin in den Graben und brach sich den Arm.

  Bis auf einen gebrochenen Arm und einer geprellten Schulter ist ihm nichts passiert. Es hätte ja auch schlimmer kommen können.


----------



## Gundula (11 Mai 2011)

Jau, ähnliches soll hier im Werk auch passiert sein;
Ein Schlosser bohrt in einer Decke, ein heißer Span fällt in seine Latzhose,
er schüttelt sich, Kollege denkt Stromunfall und haut die Leiter weg.
Beckenbruch.


----------



## MariusW (11 Mai 2011)

Schwarzbau am Samstagnachmittag
allte schrammelige Mischmaschine mit herraushängendem Kabel und notdürftig geflickten Stecker.
Der Bauherr macht sie gerade sauber und um den letzten Dreck raus zu bekommen wackelt er wie blöde an der Mischmaschine.
Schwupps kam die Schaufel weil Kumpel dachte der hängt am Strom. 
Ein Arm angebrochen der zweite komplett gebrochen.
Seitdem sind bei Ihm ALLE elktrischen Geräte TOP in Schuss.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (11 Mai 2011)

Gundula schrieb:


> Ein Schlosser..



Bei uns würde der jetzt als Deckenleute hängen bleiben.. vorrausgesetzt es wäre wirklich Strom geflossen .


Ich finde es jedenfalls krass, mit wieviel Gewalt hier vorgegangen wird. Schon mal was von einem leichten stubser mit dem Besen gehört ??? Ich lese nur was von "mit der Schaufel draufgehauen". *ROFL*


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ich finde es jedenfalls krass, mit wieviel Gewalt hier vorgegangen wird. Schon mal was von einem leichten stubser mit dem Besen gehört ??? Ich lese nur was von "mit der Schaufel draufgehauen"



Eine solche Gelegeheit muss Mann ausnutzen, wie oft habe ich mir das gewünscht.
Ich glaube ich Stelle mir morgen erstmal eine ordentliche Pfannenschüppe ins Büro.


----------



## Tommi (11 Mai 2011)

SBS-Forum -> *S*chlosser *b*rauchen *S*chläge *ROFL*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Proxy (12 Mai 2011)

Da hätte ich auch noch einen Unfall.

Wir bei der Inbetriebnahme einer Bandzuganlage, für die Stahlindustrie, nehmen die Motoren alle in Betrieb. Wie immer mit größter vorsicht - dreht alles richtig rum ect. Nach Funktionstest Stahlband eingezogen, Haspel abgewickelt alles geht wunderbar. Am nächsten Tag meldet der Umrichter Phasenschluss ... hmm nachgekuckt und ein verschmortes Kabel gefunden das neben dem Ofen verlegt war. Zum Elektriker hin und ihn gebeten ein neues Kabel zu ziehen und das anzuklemmen. Gesagt getan nach 3 Stunden war alles fertig wir konnten weiter fahren. Naja jetzt kam es wie es kommen musste, leider war die Drehrichtung falsch. Und wir haben das Band druchgejagt und naja wie einige vermuten ist es gerissen. Das hat einen Schlag getan - zum glück war keiner im Schutzzaun um sachen zu machen.


Zu den 5 Sicherheitsregeln hab ich gelernt immer so Arbeiten als wäre alles unter Spannung auch wenn es "Aus" ist. Erspart viele Stromschläge....


----------



## nade (12 Mai 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch noch einen Unfall.
> 
> Wir bei der Inbetriebnahme einer Bandzuganlage, für die Stahlindustrie, nehmen die Motoren alle in Betrieb. Wie immer mit größter vorsicht - dreht alles richtig rum ect. Nach Funktionstest Stahlband eingezogen, Haspel abgewickelt alles geht wunderbar. Am nächsten Tag meldet der Umrichter Phasenschluss ... hmm nachgekuckt und ein verschmortes Kabel gefunden das neben dem Ofen verlegt war. Zum Elektriker hin und ihn gebeten ein neues Kabel zu ziehen und das anzuklemmen. Gesagt getan nach 3 Stunden war alles fertig wir konnten weiter fahren. Naja jetzt kam es wie es kommen musste, leider war die Drehrichtung falsch. Und wir haben das Band druchgejagt und naja wie einige vermuten ist es gerissen. Das hat einen Schlag getan - zum glück war keiner im Schutzzaun um sachen zu machen.
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist es. Wer weiß, ob da nicht doch wer mal meint Einzuschalten, weil etwas Isoband oder/und so ein komisches Schild nicht Schalten, interessiert den einen oder anderen eh nicht.
Spaß macht es die Azubis zu erschrecken, wenn sie gerade an was am Klemmen sind... *bssssthhhh*


----------



## Stanzman (12 Mai 2011)

nade schrieb:


> Spaß macht es die Azubis zu erschrecken, wenn sie gerade an was am Klemmen sind... *bssssthhhh*



Noch bin ich einer von diesen Azubis und das ist nicht so spaßig wenn jemand einen dann erschreckt. Ist ziemlich blöd wenn man dann vor schreck in den Schltschrank reinhuckt.
*Aber bald steh ich auch auf der anderen Seite *

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Tommi (12 Mai 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Zu den 5 Sicherheitsregeln hab ich gelernt immer so Arbeiten als wäre alles unter Spannung auch wenn es "Aus" ist. Erspart viele Stromschläge....


 
*ACK*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Jan (12 Mai 2011)

*Böser Scherz...*

Eine Geschichte von meinem damaligen Meister.

Mein Meister sitzt vorm Schaltschrank und ist am Spannung messen.
Der Schaltschrank stehtfrei.
Da nimmt ein "Kollege" einen Besenstiel und haut ihn mit voller Wucht flach auf die Rückwand.
Der Meister hat sich natürlich höllisch erschreckt.

Die anderen Kollegen mussten den Meister festhalten, weil er dem "Kollegen" ernsthaft den Hals umdrehen wollte.

Also bei sowas verstehe ich auch keinen Spaß, genau wie beim wackeln an der Leiter wenn man hoch oben steht.

Wenn ich früher auf eine Leiter hoch bin, habe ich den Kollegen schon vorsorglich Folgen angedroht (versprochen).


----------



## Michse (11 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
zu der Elko-Geschichte von Ralle fällt mir auch noch was ein. 

Wir haben vor Jahren mal die Mühlen in einem Windpark per LWL miteinander verbunden. Wir waren gerade in der Übergabestation mit den letzten Spleißarbeiten beschäftigt, als draußen der Wind immer mehr zugelegt hat. Ich saß mit dem Rücken zum Umrichter (Schrank) über meinem Spleißgerät als dort drin ein Elko in die Luft geflogen ist. Ein Mega Knall, alles dunkel und zwei geschockte Datennetztechniker die auf der Suche nach der Tür umher irrten. Auch hier war der Elko verpolt, wurde jedoch erst durch die zunehmende Belastung (Wind) an seine Grenzen gebracht. Ich bin dann noch mal rein und habe das über 40t€ teure Spleißgerät vor dem bösen Wölkchen in Sicherheit gebracht. Danach hatte ich 2 Monate einen nervigen Husten. 

PS.: Dieser Spleiß ist nichts geworden...

Gruss an die Gemeinde

Axo...Strom macht klein und hässlich


----------



## hucki (14 Januar 2012)

Ich mußte mal in der Slowakei einen gebrauchten Dosierofen wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Ich hatte bis dato mit den Dingern noch nichts zu tun, kam aber auf Grund der anzuschließenden Elektrik zu der 'Ehre'.

Der Ofen befüllt mit Vakuum seinen Dosierbrunnen und drückt anschließend mit Druckluft das flüssige Aluminium aus dem Brunnen wieder heraus zur Druckgußmaschine. Elektrisch hatte ich das Ding am funktionieren, aber pneumatisch gab's ein Problem. Das Vakuum war zu schwach (eine noch verschmutzte Drossel, wie ich später herausfand), was ich aber nicht einschätzen konnte, da ich den Ofen ja noch nicht weiter kannte. Für mich war Vakuum vorhanden. Mein Telefonjoker gab' mir den Hinweis, den Brunnen erst mal per Hand zu befüllen, um die Sache in Gang zu bringen, was ich auch tat.

Bei der weiteren Fehlersuche löste ich dann versehentlich die Dosierung aus, so daß das heiße Alu unkontrolliert zur DGM floß, an der gerade einige Einrichter die Form montierten. Gott sei Dank standen sie links und rechts von der Form, als das Alu mit 650°C mittig durch die Form geschossen kam.

Für den Rest des Tages war ich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


Seit dem oberste Direktive bei diesen IBNs: Druckluft zum Dosieren erst als Letztes freigeben und alle anderen weg von der Maschine!


Aber auch was Gutes an solchen Fehlersuchen (außer das oben) - man lernt die Funktionen der einzelnen Baugruppen bestens kennen.


----------



## winnman (18 Januar 2012)

Mal einige aus meinem Berufsleben:

1. Lehrjahr
Klemmen in einer "Spannungsfreien" Kelemmdose die an einer Kabeltasse montiert war in ca. 3m Höhe auf einer Leiter stehend: beim einführen eines Leiters in die Dosenklemme den Leiter berührt, irgend wo auch die geerdete Kabeltasse -> fast von der Leiter gefallen.

2. Lehrjar, Zuhause:
div. Versuche mit einem Trafo für Neon Reklamen. Über selbst gebauten Regeltrafo, . . .
am HSP TRafo (2x4,5kV 50mA Symetrisch gegen Erde) waren Prüfleitungen angeschlossen, über die Bananenstecker zu den Krokodilklemmen Schrumpfschlauch zur Isolation. hat immer super funktioniert.
Allerdings als ich beide Krokodilklemmen zugleich gedrückt hab zum lösen, sass ich plötzlich 2,5m weiter hinten auf dem Bett
Merke: größere Spannungen brauchen keinen Kontakt, es reicht die entsprechend geringe Überschlagsstrecke!
Seither: egal welche Spannung über 24V: die 5 Sicherheitsregeln und besonders das Erden und Kurzschließen nicht vergessen!
Und auch nicht zu vernachlässigen: "kleinspannung" die aus größeren Netzteilen oder Batterien gespeist werden -> da gibt es schöne Kurzschlusslichtbögen bis zu explodierenden Batterien, also auch hier Freischalten! 24V kann genau so zur Gefahr werden, wenn entsprechende Leistung dahinter steckt!

ca. 1998: Auziehen von Verbindungleitungen 240mm² Cu aus einer Verteileranlage (wir wussten das die Sammlschienen unten eingebaut waren) was wir nicht mitbekommen haben, dass wir die Einzelleiter direkt über die Sammelschiene L3 "umgelenkt" haben, als dann der blanke Kabelschuh an die SS kam, wurde es dunkel (400A Leistungsschalter ausgelöst), das Brandloch in der Frontblende an dem der andere Kabelschu gerade anstand sieht man heute noch (keine Verunfallten, alle haben an der Ader hantiert, das Ende hat keinen interessiert)

ca. 2000:
Kabelfehlerortung, Transportabel messeinrichtung ineinem VW Transporter, versorgt von einem Benzinaggregat.
Messung mit Stossgenerator 12kV, Großer Kondensator (soll ja an der Fehlerstell ordentlich krachen ).
1. Erkenntniss: Fehler liegt im Bereich der Einspeisestelle also Umbau.
Ich greife zur Fahrertür des Fahrzeugs, bekomme voll eine gewischt.
1. Vermutung, ich bin auf die Anschlusskabel zur einspeisestelle getreten -> Kabel defekt, also schnell weg.
Ich dreh mich um und gehe einen Schritt zurück, 2. Wischer (am Rücken)!
Ich schon ordentlich geschock  großen Schritt über die Anschlussleitungen, nächsten Stoss des Stossgenerators abgewarten, dann mit einem Sprung rein in den Wagen, Aggregat abgestellt.
Ursache: direk vor dem Wagen wo isch stand war ein Kanalgitter, das Fehlerhafte Kabel lief zwischen Kanal und Gebäude. Aus dem Gebäude wurde eine metallische Abwasserleitung in den Kanal getrieben die das KAbel beschädigt hat.
Über Fehelrhaftes Kabel, Rohleitung und nasser Kanalschacht stand das Kanalgitter beim Stossen voll unter Spannung und hat nur auf mich gewartet um über mich auf deas geerdete Fahreug entladen zu werden.
Strommarken an den Füssen, den Händen und am Rücke dauern sehr lange zum Heilen!

Transportprobleme ca. 2005:
mit Hubstabler Schaltfeld Nr. 15 (4000A Sammelschienennennstrom) zur Einbringöffnung auf ca. 4,5m gehoben, unter der Einbringöffnung ist ein Sturz zur Kabelhochführung, mit rechter gabel ca. 5mm in den Sturz gefasst.
Beim heben bemerkt, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt, bis ich reagieren konnte ist das Feld schon so schief gewesen, dass der Schwerpunkt ausserhalb der Gabel lag -> Schaltfeld mit 1,5 fachem Auerbacdh auf den Asphalt geknallt -> Schaden ca. EUR 12.500,00 (bisher das teuerste) kein Personenschaden, da mit Absperrposten Bereich gesperrt (leider hat der nicht bemerkt dass ich ein bisschen schieb und 5mm zu weit gekommen bin  )

Seither eigentlich nichts nennenswertes zu berichten.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (19 Januar 2012)

winnman schrieb:


> 2. Lehrjar, *Zuhause*:
> div. Versuche mit einem Trafo für Neon Reklamen. Über selbst gebauten Regeltrafo, . . .
> am *HSP TRafo (2x4,5kV 50mA Symetrisch gegen Erde)* waren Prüfleitungen angeschlossen, über die Bananenstecker zu den Krokodilklemmen Schrumpfschlauch zur Isolation. hat immer super funktioniert.
> Allerdings als ich beide Krokodilklemmen zugleich gedrückt hab zum lösen, sass ich plötzlich *2,5m weiter hinten auf dem Bett*
> ...




Ohne Worte ...


----------



## nutellahase (31 März 2013)

Bei einigen Sachen musste ich echt schmunzeln ...
Ich selbst habe auch schon ein paar Mal Bekanntschaft mit 230 Volt gemacht (Kollegen sogar mit 400 Volt!). Gott sei Dank auch nur kurzzeitig. Aber jeder Elektriker wird schon mal durch Flüchtigkeitsfehler bzw. Schlampigkeiten in den Stromkreis geraten sein.

Problematisch wird es leider nur dann wenn man unqualifizierte Kollegen zur Seite hat ... hat doch tatsächlich ein Neuling eine 35mm² Zuleitung einer frisch gelieferten Maschine angebohrt und alle drei Phasen erwischt! Einzig Neutralleiter und Erde blieben verschont. Hatte es auch nicht nötig diesen Fauxpas zu melden, der andere Kollege der dann den Trenner schließen durfte wurde dann bei der zweiten Ladung NH-Sicherungen stutzig ... die Kabeltasse hat heute noch einen schönen schwarzen Fleck  ... den Kollegen gibt es mittlerweile nicht mehr.. das Kabel hatten wir zu der Zeit auch nicht mehr auf Lager und mussten so Stoßverbinder einsetzen.

Selbst beim Netzwerkschrank wo man nicht sehr viel falsch machen kann (außer den beliebten Fehler der Anschlussart A oder B) hatte er die Leitung mit dem Messer verletzt so dass ein kompletter Kurzschluss auf der Leitung war. Da konnten wir dann die 70m Kabel nochmals neu verlegen (weil eine Reserve hielt er auch für unnötig)..

Was ich auch nicht leiden kann ist, wenn man gerade am anschließen eines Kabels ist und unter vollster Konzentration die Arbeit ausführt, dann von hinten plötzlich jemand daherkommt und dich ungewollt erschreckt  sei es durch reden, antippen,... auch schon oft erlebt!


----------



## Perfektionist (31 März 2013)

nutellahase schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht leiden kann ist, wenn man gerade am anschließen eines Kabels ist und unter vollster Konzentration die Arbeit ausführt, dann von hinten plötzlich jemand daherkommt und dich ungewollt erschreckt  sei es durch reden, antippen,... auch schon oft erlebt!


sehr beliebt bei konzentriert arbeitenden Kollegen ist auch, wenn neben ihnen eine Knallerbse explodiert   tschuldigung, das ist dann sogar sehr gewollt. Aber wenns auf Beziehungsebene alles klar ist, kein echtes Problem


----------



## nutellahase (31 März 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> sehr beliebt bei konzentriert arbeitenden Kollegen ist auch, wenn neben ihnen eine Knallerbse explodiert   tschuldigung, das ist dann sogar sehr gewollt. Aber wenns auf Beziehungsebene alles klar ist, kein echtes Problem



Ja da hast du schon recht  ... aber eben nur auf Spannungsebenen wo auch garantiert keine Lebensgefahr besteht. In der Produktion knallen z.B. die Hilfspersonale die Holzpaletten immer schön auf den Boden das gibt auch einen ordentlichen Krach! So eine Europalette hat auch ein Gewicht und da ist es auch verständlich dass man sich da keinen Bruch heben will . Wir arbeiten gerade mit ellenlangen Gummihandschuhen in der Nähe von Stromschienen (mussten eine Zuleitung anschließen und im Zuge der Arbeit die Abdeckungen der Stromschienen abmontieren - eine Spannungsunterbrechung wäre nur mit einen kompletten Produktionsstillstand möglich gewesen), es ging im Prinzip nur um den PE- und N-Anschluss wo man gefährlich nahe an den Schienen vorbeifährt... der Kollege will gerade die Schraube anziehen, da knallt ein Hilfsarbeiter im Hintergrund eine Palette auf dem Boden. Kollege erschrickt und berührt tatsächlich durch die Reflexbewegung mit den Gummihandschuh kurzzeitig eine blanke Stelle der Schiene ... das könnte auch anders ausgehen von dem her bin ich wohl eher vorsichtig wann ich wem "bewusst" erschrecke!


----------



## marlob (31 März 2013)

@nutellahase
Habt ihr denn eine 24/7 Produktion so dass es nicht möglich ist, so eine Arbeit z.B. aufs Wochenende oder in die Nacht zu verlegen.

Wenn man weiss das man leicht schreckhaft ist, hätte ein Gehörschutz helfen können.


----------



## nutellahase (31 März 2013)

Früher war es wirklich mal eine 24/7 Produktion, heute ist es nur mehr von Montag bis Freitag durchgehend in 3 Schichten ... Überstunden will die Geschäftsleitung nicht auszahlen und von daher ist man gezwungen solche Arbeiten (zugegeben ist sowas nur die Ausnahme der Regel) während der Produktion zu verrichten!

Wir hatten mal einen Mitarbeiter, der wirklich leicht zu erschrecken war . Da haben wir uns ab und zu in der Werkstatt auch einen Spaß gemacht. Der hatte sich schon erschrocken wenn du hinter ihm einfach mal volle Kanne in die Hände geklatscht hast. Einmal hatte er die Rückwand eines Schaltschranks angelehnt diese ist dann umgefallen ... Mensch hat das gerummst  da ist aber jeder erschrocken, nur er wusste im ersten Moment gar nicht wohin er in Deckung gehen sollte. War aber so ein total netter Kerl.


----------



## mnuesser (31 März 2013)

hm, da fallen mir so viele grosse und kleine sachen ein:

1. Als Azubi 1996 auf Baustelle mit gewesen, Sklavenarbeiten verrichten... Die Firma bekam eine neue Klimatisierung, in Euskirchen bei einer großen Pampers-Fabrik... dies nur nebenbei...
Die Baustellen waren auf dem Dach, auch anwesend waren Dachdecker die halt das Dach der Halle angepasst haben. Diese Jungs hatten einen Azubi dabei, der musste auch frohndienste
verrichten. Einmal hör ich Ihn schreien, lauf hin, der Jung in ein Brett mit Nagel getreten (der hatte nur Turnschuhe an, das gab beim Werksschutz ziemlichen Ärger), aber das war eigentlich
das schlimme, sein toller Kollege zog den Fuss hoch, den Schuh aus, sah dass der Nagel rostig war und der Fuss nicht blutet. Er rief panisch dass der unbedingt bluten muss, damit der Rost aus
der Wunde kommt, schnappt sich nen Kanntholz und haut dem Azubi damit auf den Fuss... er blutete danach aus dem Loch wo der Nagel steckte, konnte aber nur noch unter Schmerzen die Zehen
bewegen... Ab zum Sanni... Den hab ich beim rausgehen auch noch gesehen und gefragt was nun wäre... Fuss noch zusätzlich gebrochen, Dachdeckerfirma durfte nach Hause fahren...

2. Nen Monat später: Die Baustelle war wie erwähnt auf dem Dach, an der Gebäudeseite wurde deswegen eine Scherenhubbühne aufgebaut, welche mit einer Schaltkonsole nach oben und unten fahren
konnte. Diese Konsole war jeweils einmal oben, und einmal unten. Oben war die Reling ausgeflext, man sollte immer eine Sicherheitskette dranmachen, wenn man hochgefahren war, damit die Bühne von 
einem anderen wieder nach unten gefahren werden konnte. An einem Tag muss das wohl wer vergessen haben, Hubbühne wurde nach unten gefahren, der Projektleiter der Firma wo gebaut wurde ging
wie ganz selbstverständlich über die Brüstung und man hörte nur noch einen Schrei... Zum glück ist ihm nichts Lebensgefährliches passiert, die Bühne war wohl erst 5 m tiefer, er hat sich den Arm gebrochen
als er auf der Reling der Bühne getroffen ist. Dies habe ich nicht selber gesehen, ich hab zwar den Schrei mal wieder gehört, mir wurde nur alles erzählt als ich aus der Klimakammer raus kam, wo ich grad
Kabel und Werkzeug reinschleppte.

Ist also nicht immer alles der Elektriker schuld...

Wobei ich auch noch diverse andere Sachen hatte, die aber nur in Kurzfassung:

Bei ner Schaltschrankabnahme habe ich mich gebückt um die Klemmleisten zu kontrollieren, packe auf das Bodenblech und zappel nur noch rum,
da ist dem Kollegen beim Anklemmen ein draht hinter die Klemme gerutscht und hat den ganzen Schaltschrank unter Spannung gesetzt... sehr unschön...

Bei einer Firma in China sollte ich nen Inbetriebnehmer kontrollieren der jeden Tag meinte er wäre am nächsten Produktionsbereit... seit zwei Wochen...
Wir haben einen Testlauf, ich sage ihm, dass er ruhig den ganzen Tag seine 1000T Presse testen kann ohne Hektik, um die Kinderkrankheiten raus zu holen...
Anlage läuft in Automatik, die ersten Teile sehen gut aus, dann bleibt die Presse beim zufahren stehen, CPU in Stopp (t-CPU) er fummelt und macht, wird
ganz hektisch... CPU wieder im Run, Hydraulikpumpen laufen wieder... er fährt die Presse auf, und ich sehe von aussen, dass er den Zyklus wieder startet.
Jetzt muss man wissen, dass bei der Warmumformung von Bauteilen (A-Säulen etc) in dem Werkzeug nur Platz für ein Blech ist, welches halt in die Form
gepresst wird. Er hatte jetzt das Kalte Blech noch drin, haut noch nen heisses oben drauf, Presse fährt zu, Pumpen machen sehr laute Geräusche,
Presse meldet Fehler und versucht aufzufahren, zieht damit das ganze Unterwerkzeug mit hoch, welches auch schon mal so 16-17 T wiegt. Das Unterwerkzeug
wurde von Stahlplatten gegen das Pressenbett gepresst, die waren so 60mm dick, 300mm breit, 200mm lang... davon 8 stk... die waren nachher wie Bananen gebogen...
Werkzeug selber ist natürlich am Arsch gewesen, ungefähr 30t€ schaden am Werkzeug... der Ibn weiss wie ne Kalksäule und zu keinem Wort mehr Sprachfähig... 

hab noch mehr, meine Holde mag aber nun an meinen Laptop... geht gleich weiter von Ihrem Netbook aus...


----------



## mnuesser (1 April 2013)

Netbook ist abgestürzt, da hatte ich keinen Bock mehr 

Deswegen gehts heute weiter:

Einmal in Italien, ne Bandanlage zum nachbehandeln von Kupferband (Das Band ist in etwa 2000-> 2200mm breit und 4-6mm dick...
Beim Inbetriebnehmen war nen ein externer Programmierer ganz stolz, dass er alle 50 Antriebe am rennen hatte, wollte nur noch ne Kleinigkeit
in der FM458 ändern... er invertierte den Istwerteingang für den Zug... nunja, diese Transportrolle wurde ziemlich schnell aus dem Fundament
gerissen, inkl. Lager und allem was dazu gehört, machte nen Satz von nem meter in die Höhe... Ausser nem Schrecken ist keinem was passiert...

dazu sag ich: kleine Fehler große Wirkung


----------



## bike (1 April 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Netbook ist abgestürzt, da hatte ich keinen Bock mehr




Mein Laptop ist auch einmal abgestürzt, da hatte ich auch keine Bock mehr.
Habe die Scherben zusammengekehrt und habe mich in die Kneipe zurückgezogen. 


bike


----------



## mnuesser (1 April 2013)

jaja... das scheiss ding, glaube wenn der wirklich mal runter fallen würde, 
wäre er schrott... plastikkram


----------



## dcre (25 Oktober 2018)

*Infografik*

Hier eine Infografik zum Thema https://deutsche-pruefservice.de/infografik-stromunfaelle-durch-stromschlag


----------



## noel213 (15 November 2018)

Beim Springen üben mit meiner YZ250 am Vortag nur bis in den dritten Gang gesprungen. 
Am nächsten Tag wieder hin und voll Gas im Vierten die Naturrampe genommen, Super Flug nur ist die Landung durch ein nicht eingeplanten Brocken zum Fall geworden. 
Schlüsselbeinbruch ist es glücklicherweise nur geworden, Bike Schaden nur das Vorderrad etwas verzogen.


----------



## Kurzschlusser (1 August 2019)

aus gegebenem Anlass, es ist leider schon wieder passiert... 
https://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/ruhrgebiet/toedlicher-arbeitsunfall-hauptbahnhof-dortmund-100.html


----------



## MFreiberger (1 August 2019)

Moin,

ein Klassiker: Schaltschranklüfter sollte eingebaut werden, Außenmaße genommen, Lüfter fällt durch das Loch durch :roll:

Dann hat mein Meister für die Lüfterlöcher Schablonen erstellt. Bei allen hat er die Außenmaße genommen ...  :s11:


----------



## MFreiberger (1 August 2019)

Moin,



Kurzschlusser schrieb:


> aus gegebenem Anlass, es ist leider schon wieder passiert...
> https://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/ruhrgebiet/toedlicher-arbeitsunfall-hauptbahnhof-dortmund-100.html



Das ist ja furchtbar. Wird man allgemein zu leichtsinnig?


----------



## Kurzschlusser (1 August 2019)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Das ist ja furchtbar. Wird man allgemein zu leichtsinnig?



Das Gefühl habe ich allerdings auch..

Aber passend zum Thread, auch von mir eine kleine Geschichte:
Als ich noch im 1. Lehrjahr war, bauten meine Kumpls und ich zuhause einen neuen Bauwong zusammen auf. Da ich genau zu der Zeit der einzige zuhause war der überhaupt etwas mit Strom am Hut hatte, hat man mich zur Verkabelung verdonnert. War jetzt auch keine große Sache, Einspeisung über ein 3-adriges 1,5² Kabel über einen Zähler zu zwei Lampen drinnen, einem Kühlschrank, diverse Steckdosen für Musik,etc.. Jedenfalls brachte dann ein Komparse noch ne schöne Außenleuchte vorbei wie man sie ausm Wirtshaus kennt vorbei. Schnell noch ein Kabel gezogen, des Ding ranngedübelt und angeschlossen, läuft, passt. Nach ein paar Tagen war sie allerdings wieder finster. Dachte ich, gut kommt vor, wechseln wir halt die Birne. Beim aufschrauben des Gehäuses hats mir allerdings zweimal eine gewischt. So verdutzt wie ich da geschaut hat könnt ihr euch garnicht vorstellen.
Jedenfalls kam das so Zustande weil es regnete und durch das Wasser logischerweise ne leitende Verbindung entstand weil ,und jetzt achtung, ich Profi das Gehäuse (Metall) nicht abgedichtet hab.:roll:

Letzten Endes war das halb so wild, ich war relativ gut geerdet. Seitdem ist mir aber nichts mehr passiert. Wenn ich draußen auf IB bin, wende ich immer die berühmten 5 Regeln an. Ist irgendwie gesünder 

Gruß aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## MFreiberger (1 August 2019)

jaja.
Ich musste in meinem ersten Gesellenjahr mal ein Kranflasche prüfen (Fehlersuche, Reparatur). Zum messen kann man das Ding ja schlecht Spannungslos machen und so eine Kranflasche bewegt sich halt gerne hin und her. Dabei habe ich zweimal zugelangt: erst 230VAC, dann 400VAC. Jetzt kenne ich auch den Unterschied:
230VAC: bzzzzzz
400VAC: Brrrrrzzzz


----------



## Ph3niX (1 August 2019)

Ich bin bei einem Kunden auf Inbetriebnahme, es war eine Pumpenanlage in einem Pumpenhaus. Ich schalte die Pumpe ein und eine nachfolgende Steuerung sollte von einem Durchflusserfasser ein binäres Signal = Durchfluss vorhanden, bekommen. Das Teil hatte auch 5 LEDs von Rot bis Grün. Also: Pumpe an, der Durchflusserfasser zeigt nichts an. Ich wie wild am Poti von dem Teil rumgedreht, aber nichts tat sich. Ich hab die Pumpe wieder ausgeschaltet, der Kunde sagte auch zu mir, dass alles im Strang nun aus sei und er zum Druckabfall noch ein paar Ventile geöffnet hat.

Ich schraube den Durchflusserfasser heraus und wie man es kennt, das letzte Stück geht dann ganz schnell aus dem Gewinde und die Anlage war überhaupt nicht drucklos (aus welchem Grund auch immer, nein es gab leider keinerlei Manometer). Ergebnis: Ich nass, der Kunde nass, das ganze Pumpenhaus nass, mein Werkzeugkasten halbwegs geflutet und mein Field PG auch. Ich sofort das PG aus gemacht und auf den Kopf aufgeklappt hingestellt, kam auch jede Menge Wasser raus. Glücklicherweise hatte ich noch ein anderes Notebook dabei, welches eigentlich zur Fernwartung gedacht war um die Inbetriebnahme abzuschließen. Und der Durchflusserfasser: War von Anfang an defekt, da er ja neu war, ein neues Gerät hat sofort funktioniert....

Zwei Tage Trocknungskur für das PG ergaben dann, dass es zwar noch an geht, aber das erste drittel des Bildschirms zeigt nur noch Streifen an, ergo: Defekt. Versicherung ersetzte leider nur den Zeitwert.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 August 2019)

Ich habe öfters mal einen Zusammenstoß mit meinem Chef. Ich glaube aber, dass sich das in kürze erledigen
 wird.


----------



## wee (3 August 2019)

, ich hab kürzlich auch den Entschluss gefasst mich um ~100 kg Ballast zu erleichtern und den Chef/Firma gewechselt.


----------



## Heinileini (4 August 2019)

wee schrieb:


> , ich hab kürzlich auch den Entschluss gefasst mich um ~100 kg Ballast zu erleichtern und den Chef/Firma gewechselt.


Das klingt aber eher so, als sei das fällig gewesen. Was war daran das *Un*fällige bzw. Pännliche?


----------



## Ralle (4 August 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich habe öfters mal einen Zusammenstoß mit meinem Chef. Ich glaube aber, dass sich das in kürze erledigen
> wird.



Bleibt die Frage: "Wer geht?" ;-)


----------



## Heinileini (4 August 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage: "Wer geht?" ;-)


Das ist völlig schnuppe, weil in beiden Fällen das Problem gelöst wäre.
Vielleicht können wir Dagobert sogar gratulieren, weil er der neue Chef wird bzw. geworden ist?
Vielleicht habe ich Dagobert aber völlig falsch verstanden - vielleicht plant er einen "Unfall"?


----------



## Ralle (4 August 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ... vielleicht plant er einen "Unfall"?



Niemals, dazu ist Onkel Dagobert viel zu korrekt, sowas macht er nicht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 August 2019)

Von "Gehen" habe ich nichts gesagt, ich dachte eigentlich an Totschlag  .

Nein, natürlich nicht. Einen Unfall plane ich auch nicht. Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich ein Angebot, welches mir von einem unserer Kunden gemacht wurde, annehmen. Das hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren schon einmal ins Auge gefasst, jetzt scheint die Zeit reif zu sein. Die Verhandlungen laufen aber noch.


----------



## wee (4 August 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das klingt aber eher so, als sei das fällig gewesen. Was war daran das *Un*fällige bzw. Pännliche?



Ah, sollte nur eine Ermutigung sein die Situation zu ändern, gibt auf Dauer nix schlimmeres als einen schlechten Chef.

Nachdem ich gegangen bin haben sich anschließend mehrere damalige Kollegen zum gleichen Schritt entschlossen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 August 2019)

Bei mir passierte es während der Umschulung zum Komiker (Kommunikationselektroniker) am BfW Hamburg Farmsen. Ich bin eher der Theoretiker, Löten geht noch, aber so Dinge wie Sägen und Feilen, da bin ich eher eine Niete. Wir hatten einen Audio-Verstärker gebaut bei dem die 220V führenden Teile durch ein Plexiglas-Teil mit Bohrungen für Messungen abgedeckt wurde. Da es ein Mechanik-Teil war hatte ich es natürlich nicht rechtzeitig fertig und hantierte mit der Platine unter Spannung ohne Schutz. Es kam wie es kommen musste, auf einmal verspürte ich ein starkes Kribbeln in den Fingern, ich war an die Phase gekommen. Am BFW gab es die Regel, dass man bei einem Stromunfall (so man noch kann) zum hauseigenen Arzt geht, der untersucht einen kurz und dann wird man ins Krankenhaus gefahren zur 24h Überwachung auf der Intensivstation. Ich wartete nun an der Anmeldung auf den Transport ins Krankenhaus, damit mich die Arzthelferin in der Zeit beobachten kann. Leider hatte sie bei der Transportbestellung wohl nur etwas von Stromunfall erwähnt, auf jeden Fall wurde auf einmal die Tür aufgestoßen und knallte mir fast vor den Kopf und zwei Sanis mit Trage Defi, EKG, Infusionen und was weiß ich nicht alles stürmten in die Praxis und fragten "Wo ist der Patient?". Ich machte die Tür leicht zu und sagte dezent "hier", es folgte eine für uns Hamburger wohl typische trockene Antwort, "Der lebt ja noch.". Es stellte sich heraus, dass sie mit dem größten verfügbaren Wagen gekommen sind, der Notarzt auch schon unterwegs war und der Rettungshubschrauber wohl auf Stand Bye stand. Das Ganze wurde wieder abbestellt und wir gingen gemütlich zum RTW und fuhren ins Krankenhaus, nicht mal ein wenig Blaulicht und Sirene haben sie mir gegönnt. Da ich mit einem mehrstündigen Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus gerechnet habe hatte ich nichts eingepackt, sondern wollte mir die Sachen von meinem Vater, der in Hamburg wohnte, ins Krankenhaus bringen lassen, auch hatte ich nur Hausschuhe an, da ich direkt auf dem Gelände des BFW gewohnt hatte. Als ich den Sanis das mit dem 24h Aufenthalt sagte lächelten diese nur und meinten, dass ich in 2-3h nach einem CheckUp wieder draußen bin. So war es dann auch und ich bin ende November in Hausschuhen mit der U-Bahn zurück zum BfW gefahren unter den irritierten Blicken der anderen Fahrgäste.


----------



## Spassbass (6 August 2019)

Wir (ein Kollege von unserem Kunden) hatten vor ca. 2 Jahren auch einen Stromunfall.
Das interessante war allerdings das es sich um 560V DC gehandelt hat.

Die Ursache war eine Falsch angeklemmte Leitung wobei die 560V auf einem nicht angeschlossenen Draht waren.

Dem Kollegen hat man den Schlag massiv angemerkt. Er hat nur uns noch davon abgehalten hin zu langen um den Fehler zu finden.
Er hat dann den Fehler gefunden nachdem er einen 2. Schlag bekommen hat. 

Er ist sogar freiwillig ins Krankenhaus!
Das Ende war dann das er für Satte 48h ans EKG im Krankenhaus musste und nicht wie üblicherweise nach 24h wieder nach Hause.


----------



## infomike (6 August 2019)

Ein damaliger Kollege (gelernter Verkäufer) wollte unbedingt was neues Ausprobieren, also hat er bei uns in der Kabelkonfektion im Prüffeld angefangen.

Unsere Prüfgeräte sind Eigensicher und können somit von Laien bedient werden. Im Prüfablauf kommt dann auch eine Isolationsprüfung mit 700V vor. Sicherheitshalber schreiben wir immer vor Beginn der Prüfung auf den Monitor "Achtung Hochspannung, den Prüfling nicht berühren".
Es kam dann wie es kommen musste, die Finger waren nicht weg und er bekam einen absolut ungefährlichen Stromschlag ab.
Nach dem ersten Schreck steigerte er sich dann so rein das er ins Krankenhaus ist und sich dort 24h ans EKG hängen gelassen hat.

2 Wochen später stand dann die BG bei mir im Büro und wollte sich die Prüfstation anschauen an der es einen "gefährlichen" Stromschlag gegeben hat.

Als ich dem netten Herr von der BG den Prüfaufbau gezeigt hatte und er zusammen mit mir sich einen "Stromschlag" hat verabreichen lassen war die Aussage einfach Klasse:

"Kann es sein das der Kollege etwas übertrieben hat? Wirklich schlimm ist es ja nicht, da bekommt man ja von einem Piezozünder von nem Feuerzeug stärker eine gebutzt."

Der Kollege hatte dann selbst beschlossen wieder zurück in seinen alten Job zu gehen und verkauft jetzt fließig Möbel.


----------



## vollmi (7 August 2019)

Gehen auch keine Lebensbedrohlichen fehler?

Meine allererste Klimaanlage. im Dachgeschoss eines Gebäudes.
Ich mal alles getestet, Klima läuft, Kühlung, Heizung, Entfeuchtung geht auch, sowie die Wärmerückgewinnung per Register (im Gegensatz zum WRG Rad). Feierabend schalte ich die Anlage nochmal aus und denke mir ich mach morgen weiter.

Am nächsten Morgen früh gekommen und werde von einer 5cm Dicken Eisplatte begrüsst die offenbar aus dem Monoblock wächst. WRG Register geplatzt und mit Eis gepanzert. ich völlig aufgelöst versucht den Chef zu erreichen und gedacht ich hab sicher irgendwas vergessen, programm hätte Klappe nicht zugemacht, irgendeine Pumpe die hätte laufen sollen etc.

Ich lief schon auf dem Zahnfleisch als mein Chef mich zurückgerufen hat und fragte was los sei. Ich ihm also alles erklärt und schon für n zusammenschiss parat gemacht. Bis er mir erklärt hat, dass das WRG nicht einfrieren kann weil das Frostschutz drin haben müsste, wenn es das trotzdem macht hat der Hydrauliker den Scheiss gebaut.

Da musste ich mich dann erstmal setzen. So als Anfänger ist man bei sowas erstmal groggy.

Ich nehm das also vermutlich nur schon wegen dieses Vorfalls relativ locker auf wenn einer n Fehler baut und versuche ihn dann her zu beruhigen anstatt Feuer anzufachen.
Die meisten machen sich nämlich eh schon fertig wenn was schief geht.


----------



## sailor (8 Oktober 2019)

Baustelle in Norwegen: Ich als Programmierer und Kollege Elektrik. Waren drei Trafos an der Niederspannung. Er traut sich nicht, die Trafos abzuschalten. Ich - kein Problem. Abschalten und erden in der Reihenfolge. Erster Trafo abgeschaltet und geerdet. Zweiter Trafo abgeschaltet und geerdet. Kollege: Ich seh schon, du kennst dich da aus. Ich zum dritten Trafo, der nachgerüstet wurde und die Schalter (Riesengerät mit langen Hebel) umgelegt: Zuerst geerdet .....
Schalter anders angeordnet.
Im ganzen Fjord alles elektrisch tot. Seltsamerweise fast kein Lärm und Gestank in der Mittelspannungsverteilung.


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2019)

sailor schrieb:


> Ich zum dritten Trafo, der nachgerüstet wurde und die Schalter (Riesengerät mit langen Hebel) umgelegt: Zuerst geerdet .....
> Schalter anders angeordnet.


*Always look on the bright side of life *:"bright side" ist da, wo's blitzt, wenn man den langen Hebel betätigt? Lieber nicht always hinlooken! Schadet den Augen! ​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2019)

sailor schrieb:


> Baustelle in Norwegen: Ich als Programmierer und Kollege Elektrik. Waren drei Trafos an der Niederspannung. Er traut sich nicht, die Trafos abzuschalten. Ich - kein Problem. Abschalten und erden in der Reihenfolge. Erster Trafo abgeschaltet und geerdet. Zweiter Trafo abgeschaltet und geerdet. Kollege: Ich seh schon, du kennst dich da aus. Ich zum dritten Trafo, der nachgerüstet wurde und die Schalter (Riesengerät mit langen Hebel) umgelegt: Zuerst geerdet .....
> Schalter anders angeordnet.
> Im ganzen Fjord alles elektrisch tot. Seltsamerweise fast kein Lärm und Gestank in der Mittelspannungsverteilung.



bist du das mit deinen Kollegen hier im Video?


----------



## sailor (8 Oktober 2019)

Bei mir hats nur kurz "BLUFF" gemacht. 
Das Unangenehme war eher die plötzliche Stille überall.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2019)

sailor schrieb:


> Bei mir hats nur kurz "BLUFF" gemacht.
> Das Unangenehme war eher die plötzliche Stille überall.



Ganz kurz ganz hell, ganz lange ganz dunkel


----------



## ADS_0x1 (8 Oktober 2019)

Du kommst an eine Baustelle und auf dem Weg vom Empfang zur Maschine erzählt dir der Projektleiter des Kunden, dass der Roboterprogrammierer so doof ist und schon viermal voll mit dem Werkzeug in die Anlage gerauscht ist und das durch die ganze Halle gescheppert hat wie sonst noch etwas. 'Keine Panik' entgegnet man dem Menschen, 'ich mach hier nur ne kleine Änderung in der Messdatenerfassung - da passiert so etwas nicht'. 
Dann baust du dein Tischchen auf, suchst dir irgendwo her Strom und Netzwerk und startest TIA. Lädst das Projekt und freust dich, dass Online und offline alles identisch ist und man sich ohne Probleme einloggen kann. Den entsprechenden FC findest du schnell, das Netzwerk, indem mit 10 anstelle mit 100 multipliziert wirst, hast du im Nu gefunden und den Wert beim MUL - Baustein geändert. Übersetzen zeigt keine Fehler an und du fragst den Kunden, ob man gerade jetzt was einspielen kann. 'Klar, es läuft gerade nur der Transport auf dem Rollengang, sonst nichts, kannst du machen!' - du denkst dir, wie toll das ist und du schon wieder nach 5 Minuten nach Hause fahren kannst. STRG + S, STRG + L, OK drücken, Laden drücken - Eieruhr. Das Fenster geht zu, es macht "KABAUZ" ... Teile fliegen durch die Gegend, du und vier weitere Männer springen in Sicherheit, durch die Werkhalle ein blechernes dumpfes lautes Geräusch: So, als wenn 100 leere Bierfässer vom Kirchturm fallen.

'Was haben Sie gemacht?' ... 'Nichts, was das auslösen könnte...'

Herz in der Hose...

Es dauert zwei, drei Atemzüge, dann wird klar: Der besoffene Gabelstaplerfahrer ist von hinten voll in die Anlage gefahren und hat die komplette Palette voll Ladungsträgern inkl. Inhalt mit der Gabel vom Rollengang geworfen.

So und so ähnliche Geschichten sind mir schon einige Male passiert... wie sieht's bei euch aus  ?


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Oktober 2019)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Es dauert zwei, drei Atemzüge, dann wird klar: Der besoffene Gabelstaplerfahrer ist von hinten voll in die Anlage gefahren und hat die komplette Palette voll Ladungsträgern inkl. Inhalt mit der Gabel vom Rollengang geworfen.


Das kommt mir bekannt vor.
Bis zum Beginn meiner Umschulung waren es noch gut 15 Monate und da ich keinen Bock hatte die ganze Zeit auf Staatskosten faul zu Hause zu sitzen und ich, ich gebe es ja zu, so mehr Geld während der Umschulung bekam, habe ich bei OTIS in Stadthagen als innerbetrieblicher Logistiker angefangen. Der Job hat Spaß gemacht und aufgrund der vielen Kilometer die ich jeden Tag mit vollem Hubwagen zu Fuß zurückgelegt hatte war ich top fit.
Eines Tages hatte mein "Vorgesetzter", der Staplerfahrer war Geburtstag und ganz gut gebechert. Ich war um die Ecke am Arbeiten und hörte auf einmal ein "Flapp Flapp Flapp", dann wie etwas zersplitterte und auch ein ziemliches Geschepper. Als ich um die Ecke schaute wunderte ich mich zunächst, wo die mit Sichtschutzvorhängen abgetrennten vier Schweißkabinen geblieben sind. Nun, sie lagen ein paar Meter weiter ziemlich deformiert auf dem Hallenboden. Auf der rechten Gangseite sah ich dann den Stapler des Kollegen mitten zwischen Palletten stehend, mit ihm ziemlich bedröppelt im Sitz sitzend. Den Stapler habe ich dann mit dem Hallenkran rausgehoben.
Was mich im Nachhinein echt wundert ist, dass er nach der Aktion nicht rausgeworfen wurde.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2019)

> Was mich im Nachhinein echt wundert ist, dass er nach der Aktion nicht rausgeworfen wurde.


Sowas ist in manchen Betrieben Alltag


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Oktober 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sowas ist in manchen Betrieben Alltag


Oder auch in manchen Landstrichen. Als ich das erste Mal in den späten 90ern, frühen 2000ern auf Montage in Bayern war hatte ich mich schon sehr über die Tatsache gewundert, dass da in den Verpflegungsautomaten 0,5L Weizenbier verkauft wurde und nicht die alkoholfreie Variante.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2019)

> frühen 2000ern auf Montage in Bayern war hatte ich mich schon sehr über  die Tatsache gewundert, dass da in den Verpflegungsautomaten 0,5L  Weizenbier verkauft wurde und nicht die alkoholfreie Variante.


Richtig!!

Kann sich heute keiner mehr vorstellen, war aber so. Sogar in größeren Konzernen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2019)

Wir bauten Ende der 90ér eine Produktionshalle für uns selbst, die Elektrik und Beleuchtung haben wir selber gemacht.
Ich kam eines Nachmittags dazu, um auf 8m Höhe mit einem älteren Arbeitskollegen Leuchtbänder zu montieren. Mit einer Hebebühne. Lief alles gut.
Als ich dann am nächsten Tag um 7:00 Uhr kam und ihn Fragte "machen wir weiter" sagte er nur "bevor ich nicht 2-3 Bier getrunken habe
fahr ich da sicher nicht hoch"



Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Oktober 2019)

Wir haben einen italienischen Kunden, der ein altes, automatisiertes Lager hier in Deutschland zum Zweck der Lagerung von Italienischer Feinkost gekauft hatte. Wir haben das (seit 9 Jahren abgeschaltete) Lager wieder hochgefahren (S5, Baumüller Umrichter etc.). Dabei kam in der Mittagspause selbstverständlich Rot- und Weißwein auf den Tisch... Das war aber nicht Anfang der 2000er, sondern 2012!

Ein beliebter Kunde bei unseren Servicetechnikern...


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kann sich heute keiner mehr vorstellen, war aber so. Sogar in größeren Konzernen


Hat sich das tatsächlich geändert? Ich war anscheinend seit der Änderung nicht mehr südlich von WeissWurstÄquator im Einsatz. 
Sogar in grösseren Konzernen? Allerdings. U.a. Thyssen in Heilbronn, Voith in Heidenheim, Grob in Mindelheim und (die Einschläge kommen näher, Michael!) MAN B&W und Roland in Augsburg ... bei Liebherr in Lindenberg gab es das aber nicht - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Wincctia (8 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Heinileini, 

hat es sich definitiv etwas geändert, wir sind jetzt  auch vor ein Paar Jahren  auf Alkoholfrei umgestiegen.
Sonst war vorher auch schon bei alles was mit Fahr und Steuertätigkeit zu tun hatte Bier kein Getränk der Wahl. 
( und du glaubst nicht was alles Fahr und Steuertätigkeiten sind) 

Gruß Tia


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hat sich das tatsächlich geändert? Ich war anscheinend seit der Änderung nicht mehr südlich von WeissWurstÄquator im Einsatz.
> Sogar in grösseren Konzernen? Allerdings. U.a. Thyssen in Heilbronn, Voith in Heidenheim, Grob in Mindelheim und (die Einschläge kommen näher, Michael!) MAN B&W und Roland in Augsburg ... bei Liebherr in Lindenberg gab es das aber nicht - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



Ja, das hat sich geändert. Seit ca. 10 Jahren habe ich in Bayern kein alkoholisches Getränk am Arbeitsplatz mehr gesehen. In den Münchner Brauereien
war es Ende der 90ér reglementiert auf 2 Flaschen Bier pro Schicht ( kontrolliert hat das keiner ). Man musste sich in ein Buch eintragen bei Entnahme


----------



## Tommi (8 Oktober 2019)

Wurdet ihr als Stift auch regelmäßig/unregelmäßig zum "Schluck-Holen" geschickt? 
Im Sommer im "Parker", um die Pulle zu verstecken. Das fiel gar nicht auf... 
Aber, wenn man holte, durfte man als Stift schon einen mittrinken, da war man stolz...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2019)

> Wurdet ihr als Stift auch regelmäßig/unregelmäßig zum "Schluck-Holen" geschickt?



Auf Montagen musste ich ganze Kisten holen und abends meinen Meister in seiner alten S-Klasse ins Hotel fahren


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2019)

Bei uns sollten mal Zwei Monteure los, gegen 11 Uhr haben Sie angerufen, mit der Aussage:
„Wenn wir heute noch zum Kunden sollen, muss uns jemand bringen, fahren dürfen wir nicht mehr“
Der Anruf kam aus einer Kneipe


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Oktober 2019)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Wir haben einen italienischen Kunden, der ein altes, automatisiertes Lager hier in Deutschland zum Zweck der Lagerung von Italienischer Feinkost gekauft hatte. Wir haben das (seit 9 Jahren abgeschaltete) Lager wieder hochgefahren (S5, Baumüller Umrichter etc.). Dabei kam in der Mittagspause selbstverständlich Rot- und Weißwein auf den Tisch... Das war aber nicht Anfang der 2000er, sondern 2012!
> 
> Ein beliebter Kunde bei unseren Servicetechnikern...


Das kenn ich aus Spanien. Mit einem Kollegen war ich dort in einem kleinen Dorf Mittags im Restaurant essen. Wein gab es immer gratis, aber wir haben es bei einer halben Flasche pro Person belassen, wir wollten ja noch was schaffen. An einem Tag hatte dann jedoch jeder von uns eine Flasche intus, war ein lustiger Arbeitsnachmittag, aber nicht sonderlich produktiv.


----------



## Kurzschlusser (9 Oktober 2019)

da wir gerade von Montagen reden... 

der ist zwar wirklich ziemlich flach aber ich find ihn dennoch immer wieder zum wegschmeißen


----------



## ducati (9 Oktober 2019)

Ein gestandener Inbetriebmehmer beim Drehrichtungstest eines Motors: Er nimmt ein Blatt Papier und hält es an den Kühlwirbler. Wenn das Blatt angesaugt wird, dreht der Motor richtig rum. 😱
Komisch, dass er noch nie nen Motor hatte, der falschherum drehte.😂
Er hatte übrigens auch seine Frau mit auf der Baustelle 😂. Aber die hatte noch weniger Ahnung 😕


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 September 2022)

Hier mal was interessantes, habe ich so auch noch nie gesehen. Störfall in einem Umspannwerk => Freileitung erhitzt sich extrem und längt sich ( fast bis zum Boden )


----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier mal was interessantes, habe ich so auch noch nie gesehen. Störfall in einem Umspannwerk => Freileitung erhitzt sich extrem und längt sich ( fast bis zum Boden )


Ich war es nicht............


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 September 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich war es nicht............


Na ausnahmsweise.

Vielleicht hat dort auch jemand "Schraubsicherungen" verwendet? M80 oder so.


----------



## flubber (6 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier mal was interessantes, habe ich so auch noch nie gesehen. Störfall in einem Umspannwerk => Freileitung erhitzt sich extrem und längt sich ( fast bis zum Boden )


Brutal! Da möchte man als Vögelchen nicht auf der Stange sitzen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2023)




----------

